# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Δέσποινα [Ευαγγελίστρια - HMS Kilmore, Despina, Evangelistria]

## xara

Ήταν μετασκευασμένο πλοίο, του Αμερικανικού πολεμικού ναυτικού. Ήταν 900 τόνων περίπου. Εθεωρείτο ταχύ, γιατί όταν άρχισε τις γραμμές στις Κυκλάδες, το 1952, το συνέκριναν με το «Μοσχάνθη» και με το αργό «Αμαρύνθια». Ταξίδευε με 14 περίπου μίλια. Ήταν λευκό, με μπλέ ταινία στη κίτρινη τσιμινιέρα του. Ήταν κοντό, πλατύ και αβαθές σκάφος με δύο πολύστροφες μηχανές Diesel και οι προπέλες του ήταν πολύστροφες (εν σχέση με το «Μοσχάνθη»). Μέσα στο λιμάνι έκανε ταχύτατους ελιγμούς με ευκολία και πρυμνοδετούσε αμέσως. Ο Κόσμος το χαρακτήριζε για το ευέλικτο του ως «τζιπ». Με τον καιρό από τη πλώρη πηδούσε σαν άλογο (τουλάχιστον αυτή την εντύπωση δημιουργούσε στον επιβάτη) αλλά πρύμα ή δευτερόπρυμα ταξίδευε θαυμάσια (το αντίθετο του «Μοσχάνθη»). Επί χρόνια είχε πλοίαρχο το καπετάν Μπέη (από τη Χαλκίδα) και αργότερα κάποιον Κεφαλονίτη ονόματι καπετάν Καρμανιόλα. Ο Καρμανιόλας είχε στο διαμέρισμα του τιμονιού μία μαϊμού δεμένη με αλυσίδα, που ανέβαινε στη σκεπή της τιμονιέρας και αγνάντευε. Καθημερινώς περνούσε από τη Σύρο (ή για τις γραμμές Παροναξίας Σαντορίνης ή για τη γραμμή Σύρου, Τήνου, Μυκόνου, Ικαρίας, Σάμου ή για Τήνο, ¶νδρο). Κατά περιόδους, έκανε και δρομολόγια προς την Κρήτη. Πριν τελειώσει η δεκαετία του 60 είχε αποσυρθεί από τις ακτοπλοϊκές γραμμές.

Πηγή: http://androspoets.homestead.com/

----------


## esperos

Η  φωτογραφία  είναι  λάθος  όμως  γιατί  δείχνει  το  ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ  που  ανήκε  στην  ίδια  εταιρεία  με  το  ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Τι χαζος που ειμαι! Κοιταξα την φωτο, αλλα δεν παρατηρησα οτι εχει 2 funnels, ενω το Δεσποινα ειχε μια... (+ ολες τις αλλες διαφορες!!). Μany thanks LINZ! ;-)

----------


## NAXOS

> Τι χαζος που ειμαι! Κοιταξα την φωτο, αλλα δεν παρατηρησα οτι εχει 2 funnels, ενω το Δεσποινα ειχε μια... (+ ολες τις αλλες διαφορες!!). Μany thanks LINZ! ;-)


Πριν σταματηση τα δρομπλογια σαν ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ της ακτοπλοιας ΦΟΥΣΤΑΝΟΥ πουληθηκε αν δεν κανω λαθος στην ακτοπλοια ΚΟΥΣΟΥΝΙΑΔΗ και συνςχισε για λιγο τα δρομολογια με το ονομα ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ και με χρωματα μπλε και ασπρο και φουγαρο μπλε με κοκκινη γραμμη γυρω-γυρω.

----------


## xara

Εχετε δίκιο. Και εμένα μου φάνηκε διαφορετικό, δεν βρήκα όμως καμμιά φωτο στο διαδίκτυο.
Αν έχει κανείς, ας την παρουσιάσει.

----------


## Leo

Ψαχουλεύοντας εδώ σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι δεν έχουμε φωτογραφία από το ιστορικό Δέσποινα (άσπρο) μετέπειτα Ευαγγελίστρια (μπλέ). Μήπως να σκαλίσουμε λίγο πιο βαθειά τα αρχεία μας να το ανακαλύψουμε? Αν θυμάμαι καλά, κι ενώ τα νεότερα πλοία όπως το Έλλη, Λήμνος, Νάξος, Κυκλάδες έιχαν αρχίσει να εισβάλλουν στα κυκλαδονήσια... η Ευαγγελίστρια (τότε) έκανε τις άγονες (βλέπε Ρομίλντα τώρα)  :Wink: .

----------


## nautikos

Εγω ψαχτηκα λιγο και βρηκα :Very Happy: . Μια πολυ καλη και σπανια φωτο λοιπον του *Δεσποινα* ετοιμο προς αναχωρηση απο το λιμανι του _Καρλοβασι_ στη _Σαμο_.

Copyright:_Μιλτος Αναγνωστου_
_πηγή flickr_
despina.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

Σαν ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ απο ζωγραφικο πινακα πρακτορειο του νησιου μας

----------


## Leo

Ευχαρσιτούμε για την προσπάθεια φίλοι!!

----------


## esperos

Και  στον  πίνακα  αυτό  φαίνονται  οι  αλλαγές  που  έγιναν  επί   πλοιοκτησίας  Κουσουνιάδη.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ποιο πινακα Linz??

----------


## esperos

Τον  πίνακα  του  ΝΑΧΟS,  για  κοίταξε  πιο  πάνω.

----------


## polykas

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον *espero* και στον *paroskayak* που ομορφαίνουν το φόρουμ με τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες τους.

*Εν --πλώ.Δέσποινα*


2.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Polykas, συλλεκτικής αξίας η φωτογραφία σου, αφού δεν έχω δει το Δεσποινα εν πλω! Και το δικό σου φωτογραφικό αρχείο είναι χάρμα οφθαλμών!

----------


## Leo

Είναι πειραγμένη η φωτογραφία?? Πολύ απόνερο για 6 ώρες + ταξίδι Σύρο Πειραιά.... ΄Συλλεκτικό κομάτι όμως

----------


## esperos

Aγαπητέ  Polyka,  ευχαριστώ  πολύ  για  την  φωτογραφία.  έχει  μεγάλη  σημασία  για  μένα  γιατί  από  τον  Απρίλιο  του  2007,  κατέπλευσε  ταχυδρομικώς  στο  ναυπηγείο  μου  ένα  Αμερικάνικο  PCE  για  να  μετασκευαστεί  στο  θρυλικό  ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ,  έτσι  η  φωτογραφία  σου  έχει  την  αξία  της  καθότι  μαζύ  με  άλλες  που  έχω  βρεί  θα  με  βοηθήσουν  στην  μετασκευή  αυτή.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aντε Linz, ακομα να γινει η μετασκευη? Εγω πιστευα οτι θα τελειωνε τωρα!

----------


## ARMENISTIS

to Despina sthn Samo

----------


## Haddock

Αρμενιστή, σε πιάνουμε αδιάβαστο... Δες στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος. Η φώτο είναι από το flickr και ειναι του κου Αναγνώστου.

----------


## Haddock

Το ημερολόγιο γράφει 1955 και βρισκόμαστε στη Θήρα πάνω στο Δέσποινα. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το βιβλίο του Robert McCabe: «Τα χρόνια της Αθωότητας».

Διακρίνεται το καμπανάκι με τα αρχικά USN (US Navy).

1955_3.jpg
Photo Credit: Robert McCabe

----------


## Ellinis

Aπίθανες λεπτομέρειες φίλε Νίκο, σε ευχαριστούμε που την ανέβασες.

----------


## Haddock

Η αναδρομή συνεχίζεται μέσα από το φακό της Rolleiflex. Το βιβλίο είναι γεμάτο από εικόνες μιας άλλης Ελλάδας. Για να πάρετε μια γεύση, *εδώ* έχουν δημοσιευτεί μερικές.

Το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ έχει αποπλεύσει από Νάξο και νωχελικά χαράζει τη δικιά του πορεία στο Αρχιπέλαγος των αναμνήσεων...

despinadeckclass.jpg 
Photo Credit: Robert McCabe

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a nice picture that I found in my archives while looking for historical photographs of "Greek ports"

You can see *Despoina* in the port of Thira in March 1955.... Incredible how Foustanos let his ships paint go...  See also the unpainted Pantelis in another part of this site.

Thira 1950s.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες.
Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους πάρα πολύ.

Στα τελευταία χρόνια ταξίδεψε και αυτό στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων με τα σινιάλα του Κουσουνιάδη και το όνομα *"Ευαγγελίστρια".*
Από μαρτυρίες, το *"Ευαγγελίστρια"* ήταν ένα και αυτό ένα από τα πλοία που είχαν μεταφέρει την εικόνα της Χρυσοπηγής στο βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής για το πανηγύρι.
Μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια.

Ο τίτλος του βιβλίου *"Τα χρόνια της αθωότητας"* είναι πραγματικά αντιπροσωπευτικός μιας πραγματικότητας που σε λίγο θα γινόταν, αναπόφευκτα ίσως, βορά στον τουρισμό ....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευαγγελιστρια μεσα απο το εργο του ομηρου ευστρατιαδη ερωτικη τελετη με πρωταγωνιστη τον χρηστο νομικο

eua.png

----------


## a.molos

Το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ σε δυο φωτογραφίες εποχής απο το τευχος 4 του περιοδικού ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ του 1955, με αφιέρωμα στον Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένες στο ΕΣΠΕΡΟ που θα το αναστήσει ξανά, στη μικρή του γυάρδα.
Καλή του επιτυχία !

despina 002.jpg

despina 001.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Schedule of *Despoina* on April 15, 1955
April 15 1955 Despoina.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> . Εθεωρείτο ταχύ, γιατί όταν άρχισε τις γραμμές στις Κυκλάδες, το 1952, το συνέκριναν με το «Μοσχάνθη» και με το αργό «Αμαρύνθια». Ταξίδευε με 14 περίπου μίλια. Ήταν λευκό, με μπλέ ταινία στη κίτρινη τσιμινιέρα του. Ήταν κοντό, πλατύ και αβαθές σκάφος με δύο πολύστροφες μηχανές Diesel και οι προπέλες του ήταν πολύστροφες (εν σχέση με το «Μοσχάνθη»).


Έχει ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία κατασκευάστηκε το 1943 σαν περιπολικό κυνηγός υποβρυχίων από την εταιρεία Πούλμαν, που εκτός από βαγόνια τρένων και λεωφορεία έφτιαχνε και καράβια, εχε στήσει ένα ναυπηγίο στο Σικάγο στις Μεγάες Λίμνες για τις ανάγκες του πολέμου. Το Γενάρη του 1944 δανέιστηκςε στη Μεγάλη Βρεατανία κι επιστράφηκε στο Αμερικάνικο Ναυτικό το 1946 και πουλήθηκε το 1947 στην Ελλάδα.
Ας συγκρίνουμε τις διαστάσεις του με ένα σύγχρονο πλοίο.
Ολικό μήκος (Loa): 55 m
Πλάτος: 10 m
Βύθισμα: 2,95 m

Όπως γράφει παραπάνω ο xara το θεωρούσαν γρήγορο μια και είχε μηχανές ντήζελ αντί για παλινδορμικές ατμομηχανές που συνηθίζονταν τότε.
Είχε δύο μηχανές ντήζελ  General Motors 12-567A, 900 bhp (671 kW) η κάθε μία που είχαν αναπτυχτεί για τρένα και αφού ήταν δοκιμασμένες  χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σε βοηθητικά πολεμικά πλοία τον καιρό του πολέμου. Τέτοιες μηχανές είχαν τα αρματαγωγά μπορέιτε να δείτε τέτοιες μηχανές στη σελίδα του αρματαγωγού Σύρος που τώρα είναι μουσείο στις ΗΠΑ εδώ http://www.insidelst.com/maineng.htm. Σαν πολεμικό είχε μέγιστη ταχύτητα 15 κόμβων στις 744 στροφές το λεπτό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ημερολόγιο γράφει 1955 και βρισκόμαστε στη Θήρα πάνω στο Δέσποινα. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το βιβλίο του Robert McCabe: «Τα χρόνια της Αθωότητας».


If you have not seen this great book that Nikos is discussing here, you should. Robert McCabe (1934- ) who came to Greece in his early twenties and took some incredible photos with a great camera has put together a great book of memories, many of them maritime...  The book is available both in Greek (Patakis) and in English See http://www.mccabephotos.com/startpg(2).htm
McCabe.jpg
Some times, his photos depict a state of mind... Look at this 1953 from the *Despoina* and you can see how we were traveling in the Cyclades in those days...
Travel1.jpg
Photo Credit: Robert McCabe

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Φωτογραφία ντοκουμέντο.  :Razz:  Το «Ευαγγελίστρια» στα εντελώς αγνώριστα Κατάπολα των πρώτων χρόνων της χούντας, τέλη δεκαετίας του 1960. Αφιερωμένη ειδικά στους Paroskayak, Roi Baudoin, Leo, Ellinis, Karystos, αλλά και σε όλα τα μέλη του naftilia.  :Wink:  (Η φώτο είναι καρτ ποσταλ του Ναξιώτη φωτογράφου Χρ. Σπυριδονόπουλου)
evagelistria.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Τα νοσταλγικά χρώματα του φιλμ, ειδικά από παλιές κάρτες ή slides (Kodachrome ειδικά), δεν τα πλησιάζουν ούτε χίλιες ώρες επεξεργασίας στο photoshop. Ειδικά η φωτογραφία αυτή, καπετάν αντρέα, μου θυμίζει ξεθωριασμένο καρέ από ταινία γυρισμένη σε technicolor. Πόσες άραγε ώρες θα διαρκούσε η κρουαζιέρα με το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ ως τα Κατάπολα; Με καμπίνα ή πρώτη θέση κατάστρωμα; :mrgreen:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φωτογραφία ντοκουμέντο.  Το «Ευαγγελίστρια» στα εντελώς αγνώριστα Κατάπολα των πρώτων χρόνων της χούντας, τέλη δεκαετίας του 1960. Αφιερωμένη ειδικά στους Paroskayak, Roi Baudoin, Leo, Ellinis, Karystos, αλλά και σε όλα τα μέλη του naftilia.  (Η φώτο είναι καρτ ποσταλ του Ναξιώτη φωτογράφου Χρ. Σπυριδονόπουλου)
> evagelistria.jpg



I believe the ship looked much prettier as *Despoina* (after a good painting) than as _Evangelistria_

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Τα νοσταλγικά χρώματα του φιλμ, ειδικά από παλιές κάρτες ή slides (Kodachrome ειδικά), δεν τα πλησιάζουν ούτε χίλιες ώρες επεξεργασίας στο photoshop. Ειδικά η φωτογραφία αυτή, καπετάν αντρέα, μου θυμίζει ξεθωριασμένο καρέ από ταινία γυρισμένη σε technicolor. Πόσες άραγε ώρες θα διαρκούσε η κρουαζιέρα με το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ ως τα Κατάπολα; Με καμπίνα ή πρώτη θέση κατάστρωμα; :mrgreen:


Φίλε Νίκο, έχεις δίκιο για τα χρώματα της φωτο. Δεν συγκρίνονται. 
Όσο για την απορία σου, εύλογη. Εάν βρούμε το δρομολόγιο που έκανε θα βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα! Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, βέβαια, για την υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα του πλοίου τότε…  :Confused: . Στο fartyg δεν φαίνεται (με μια πάρα πολύ γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα) να υπάρχει καταχώρηση του πλοίου, είτε ως Δέσποινα είτε ως Ευαγγελίστρια...:?:

ΥΓ Μάλλον έκανα λάθος ως προς τον υπολογισμό της περιόδου. Δεν πρέπει να είναι τέλη δεκαετίας ’60, αλλά πιο πιθανό 1972 ή 1973. Θυμήθηκα την πληροφορία ότι η προβλήτα των πλοίων (που υπάρχει στη φωτο) κατασκευάσθηκε επί δικτατορίας, αλλά προς τη «δύση» της.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, βέβαια, για την υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα του πλοίου τότε…


The Greek Papyros Larousse of 1963 in its article on _Aktoploia_ on page 290 of Volume 2 gives *Despoina's* service speed as 13.4 knots

----------


## Ellinis

> ΥΓ Μάλλον έκανα λάθος ως προς τον υπολογισμό της περιόδου. Δεν πρέπει να είναι τέλη δεκαετίας ’60, αλλά πιο πιθανό 1972 ή 1973. Θυμήθηκα την πληροφορία ότι η προβλήτα των πλοίων (που υπάρχει στη φωτο) κατασκευάσθηκε επί δικτατορίας, αλλά προς τη «δύση» της.


Έτσι πρέπει να είναι μιας και ως ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ ταξίδεψε από το 1969 ως το 74.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Δ/Π  Δέσποινα
Νηολόγιο Πειραιώς 1146

Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Αμερική το 1943 από τα ναυπηγεία Pullman Co για λογαριασμό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού της Αμερικής.
Αγοράστηκε το 1949 από την ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία των αδελφών Φουστάνου, οι οποίοι ανέθεσαν την μετασκευή του στο ναυπηγικό γραφείο Πετρούτση-Παπαδόπουλου, μετά από 5 μήνες εργασιών το Ποστάλι ήταν έτοιμο.Το όνομα του ήταν Δέσποινα.
Ολικό μήκος 59 μέτρα, μέγιστο πλάτος 10,06 μέτρα, βύθισμα 3,10 μέτρα, κόροι ολικής χωρητικότητας 1010, μηχανές 2 ENG 2 SA 12 Cyl. General Motors, δυνάμεως 1800 ίππων, ταχύτητα 14 κόμβοι.
3 ντιζελοηλεκτρικές μηχανές συνολικής δύναμης 310 ίππων και το αμπάρι που είχε μπορούσε να αποθηκεύσει 85 τόνους φορτίο. 
Αρχές του 1969 το αγοράζει ο Γεώργιος Κουσουνιάδης   το μετονομάζει Ευαγγελίστρια και το σκαρί το βάφει μπλέ. Κάνοντάς του ορισμένες μετασκευαστικές αλλαγές οι οποίες του αλλάζουν λίγο το προφίλ. Οι  αλλαγές φαίνονται στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία, αν τη συγκρίνεται με τις προηγούμενες φωτογραφίες του Δέσποινα που έχουν αναρτηθεί στο Forum. Έμεινε δρομολογημένο στην ακτοπλοΐα μέχρι τον Μάρτιο του 1974. 

1)Η φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί μας δείχνει το Ευαγγελίστρια με ρότα την άγόνη των κυκλάδων τον Ιούλιο του 1973.
2)Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το κατάστρωμα Γ' θέσης του Ευαγγελίστρια την ίδια χρονολογία και στο βάθος διακρίνεται το Νεώριον Σύρου.

EYAGGELISTRIA.jpg

004.jpg_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαλα οι φωτο ειναι μια μηχανη του χρονου απο μονες τους απιστευτες!Αν ηταν και εγχρωμες ισως και να νιωθαμε εν πλω προς το ταξιδι στο ονειρο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φίλε Ben Bruce, δεν μπορώ να σου χαλάσω το χατήρι! Ανεβάζω άλλες δύο για να πραγματοποιήσεις το ταξίδι στο όνειρο!
(Κάπου μέσα στο πλήθος είμαι κι εγώ...)
Καλά Ταξίδια!

001.jpg

002.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αρχές του 1969 το αγοράζει ο Γεώργιος Κουσουνιάδης και το μετονομάζει *Ευαγγελίστρια* και το σκαρί το βάφει μπλέ. 
> 
> 1)Η φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί μας δείχνει το *Ευαγγελίστρια* με ρότα την άγόνη των κυκλάδων τον Ιούλιο του 1973.
> 2)Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το κατάστρωμα Γ' θέσης του *Ευαγγελίστρια* την ίδια χρονολογία και στο βάθος διακρίνεται το Νεώριον Σύρου.


The blue color made *Evangelistria* much smaller than she really was... Sorry, but I never liked her in her last reincarnation... Interior designers know better when they use white or bright colors..

But I am once more shocked how we used to travel in those days!  This was supposed to be a ship going to the (touristic) Cyclades.. Look at the totally uncomfortable wooden benches... What about the filthy floor!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαταπληκτικη φωτο που σε ταξιδευει στις ακτοπλοικες λεπτομεριες της εποχης λαμπες, παγκακια ,τεντες, σωστικα μεσα, ξυλινα καταστρωματα και ολη την ατμοσφαιρα της  μοναδικης αυτης περιοδου πριν πνιγουν τα νησια μας απο την επελαση του μαζικου τουρισμου και πριν το τελος της εποχης της αγνοτητος

----------


## DAFEL

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΡΙΣΤΑ 20

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> But I am once more shocked how we used to travel in those days! This was supposed to be a ship going to the (touristic) Cyclades.. Look at the totally uncomfortable wooden benches... What about the filthy floor!


Nicko, νομίζω ότι το αδικείς το καράβι, τουλάχιστον ως προς αυτό που λες για την άνεση. Νομίζεις ότι στα BlueStar, αν κάτσεις σε εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα, είσαι πιο άνετα; Ή θα κάτσεις σε κάτι μακρείς λευκούς ενιαίους «πάγκους» από πλαστικό (δεν βλέπω γιατί τα παγκάκια που εικονίζονται στο Ευαγγελίστρια είναι λιγότερο βολικά), ή θα βρεις αδέσποτες πλαστικές καρέκλες ποτισμένες από την αλμύρα της θάλασσας και , ενδεχομένως, μαυρισμένες από τα λασπωμένα παπούτσια κάποιου που είχε ξαπλώσει πριν από σένα, και, πιθανότατα, από τα πόδια κάποιου σκύλου… Λίγες και δυσεύρετες είναι οι μαλακές θέσεις από δέρμα (νομίζω μόνο στο σκεπασμένο μέρος του πίσω εξωτερικού καταστρώματος, ακριβώς μπροστά από το πίσω μπαρ).
Όσο για αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν sleeping bag, φαντάζομαι ότι είναι καλύτερη η αίσθηση της ξάπλας όταν γέρνεις πάνω στο καραβίσιο ξύλο, σαν αυτό που βλέπουμε στις πιο πάνω φωτο, παρά όταν ακουμπάς στην ψυχρή και άκαμπτη λαμαρίνα!!  :Cool:

----------


## Haddock

> Όσο για αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν sleeping bag, φαντάζομαι ότι είναι καλύτερη η αίσθηση της ξάπλας όταν γέρνεις πάνω στο καραβίσιο ξύλο, σαν αυτό που βλέπουμε στις πιο πάνω φωτο, παρά όταν ακουμπάς στην ψυχρή και άκαμπτη λαμαρίνα!!


Γεια στο στόμα σου, καπετάν αντρέα. Από τότε, όπως και σήμερα, πολλοί επιβάτες επιθυμούν τα λούσα και έτσι το πλοίο πρέπει να είναι σαν τον γαμπρό ένα πράγμα, σένιο, φρεσκοβαμμένο, και τα καταστρώματα του κοστουμαρισμένα στην πένα. ¶λλωστε, για όσους δεν επιθυμούσαν το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ, υπήρχαν τα λουσάτα ποστάλια του Νομικού.

Για την σημερινή κατάντια της ακτοπλοΐας και των Blue Star Sardine Cans, θα την αφήσω ασχολίαστη διότι πολύ απλά με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο. Η διαπίστωση είναι θλιβερή και μελαγχολική, ωστόσο, αν βγάλετε ένα ολόκληρο ταξίδι πρώτη θέση κατάστρωμα ™, θα καταλάβετε ότι ελάχιστα έχουν αλλάξει από την εποχή του ηρωικού ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ σε θέματα καθαριότητας και νοοτροπίας.

Στην τελική, όπως σωστά γράφεις, υπάρχουν επιβάτες που κοιμούνται με sleeping bag (όπως ο υποφαινόμενος). Επειδή, η αίσθηση του ύπνου σε κουβερτωμένο κατάστρωμα δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σχέση με τη λαμαρίνα, οποιαδήποτε σχόλια περί του αντιθέτου είναι είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας (ευτυχώς υπάρχουν αιώρες).




> But I am once more shocked how we used to travel in those days!  This was supposed to be a ship going to the (touristic) Cyclades.. Look at the totally uncomfortable wooden benches... What about the filthy floor!


Το filthy είναι σαφώς άτοπος και υπερβολικός χαρακτηρισμός για τα κουβερτωμένα καταστρώματα. Για τα στάνταρντ της τουριστικής ανάπτυξης εκείνης της δεκαετίας, μια χαρά ήταν το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ. Γάντι του ερχόταν η άγονη γραμμή και πάλι καλά δηλαδή. Οι Κυκλάδες, Νικόλα, την εποχή του ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ, δεν ήταν ακόμη τουριστικές. Ο τουρισμός ήρθε στα νησιά με την έλευση των πρώτων οχηματαγωγών, βλέπε ΕΛΛΗ και ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ.

ΥΓ. Ένα μπράβο και καλωσόρισμα στον Tss Apollon για το φωτογραφικό υλικό.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ε/Γ Δέσποινα
> 
> Ολικό μήκος 59 μέτρα, μέγιστο πλάτος 10,06 μέτρα, βύθισμα 3,10 μέτρα, κόροι ολικής χωρητικότητας 1010, μηχανές 2 ENQ 2 SA 12 Cyl. General Motors, δυνάμεως 1800 ίππων, ταχύτητα 14 κόμβοι.
> 
> 1)Η φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί μας δείχνει το *Ευαγγελίστρια* με ρότα την άγόνη των κυκλάδων τον Ιούλιο του 1973.
> 2)Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το κατάστρωμα Γ' θέσης του *Ευαγγελίστρια* την ίδια χρονολογία και στο βάθος διακρίνεται το Νεώριον Σύρου.


Μηπως ειναι 2 ΕΝG και οχι 2 ENQ? ΕΝG=Engines...? 2 Engines 2 SA  (each) 12 cylinders To SA (δεν θυμαμαι τι σημαινει. Το ειχα διαβασει σε ενα τομο Σκολαρικου καποτε)?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Για να έχουμε μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα του καταστρώματος του Ευαγγελίστρια, φυσικά όσο αυτό είναι δυνατόν, ανεβάζω άλλη μία φωτογραφια. 
003.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μπραβο Τ.S.S. ΑPOLLO που μας εχεις βαλει για τα καλα στη μηχανη του χρονου σου!Αυτα που βαζεις ειναι ακτοπλοικα μνημεια!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μηπως ειναι 2 ΕΝG και οχι 2 ENQ? ΕΝG=Engines...? 2 Engines 2 SA (each) 12 cylinders To SA (δεν θυμαμαι τι σημαινει. Το ειχα διαβασει σε ενα τομο Σκολαρικου καποτε)?


Φίλε Finnpartner, η επισήμανση σου ήταν σωστή. Ήδη το διόρθωσα. "Ο δαίμων του πληκτρολογίου" βλέπεις... Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Διαφήμιση του 1969 του νεοαγορασθέντος *Ευαγγελίστρια* (Πρώην Δέσποινα) από τον Γ. Κουσουνιάδη.

OO8.jpg

Ας δούμε και πάλι το *Δέσποινα* των Α/φων Φουστάνου σε μια φωτογραφία στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50.
Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του περιοδικού ΑΡΓΩ.

despoina.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια πραγματα που μας πανε πολυ πισω στο παρελθον που ολη τη δουλεια την εκαναν μικρα  βαπορια σαν το δεσποινα το παντελης που οργωναν ολο το αιγαιο απο ακρη σε ακρη με πλοιρχους και πληρωματα βγαλμενα απο μυθιστορημα!

----------


## Ellinis

> Διαφήμιση του 1969 του νεοαγορασθέντος *Ευαγγελίστρια* (Πρώην Δέσποινα) από τον Γ. Κουσουνιάδη.
> 
> OO8.jpg


¶λλες εποχές και για τον τρόπο προώθησης του καραβιού..."το καμάρι της ελληνικής ναυσιπλοίας", "καλλιτεχνικές εκδρομές"... σήμερα το μόνο που διαφημίζουν είναι τα ISO και ο χρόνος του ταξιδιού  :Sad:

----------


## Cosmas

Είχα ταξιδέψει με το Δέσποινα τον Απρίλη ή τον Μάιο του 62. Πρέπει να είχαμε αποπλεύσει απομεσήμερο, κατά τη 1 ή 2 από Πειραιά. Πηγαίναμε για Τήνο, οι γονείς μου και γω. Γύρω στις 3 ή 4, πλησιάζαμε στο Σούνιο, και οι καμαρότοι άρχισαν να μαζεύουν τις άσπρες τέντες και να τις δένουν. Αφρός από μικρά κύματα μας έφθανε ήδη στο πρόσωπο όταν βλέπαμε τις Κάβο Κολώνες. 

Καθώς ήμουνα μικρός, περίπου 5 ετών, με έβαλαν να κοιμηθώ. Ξύπνησα μετά από περίπου δυο ώρες από ένα περίεργο θόρυβο που δεν είχα ξανακούσει ποτέ. Πριν ανοίξω τα μάτια, σκέφθηκα ότι θάπρεπε να ήταν μάλλον ένας καρχαρίας που θα τον είχαν ψαρέψει και ανασύρει, πλην όμως δεν είχε ακόμη πεθάνει! 

Όταν άνοιξα τα μάτια μου, είδα τον πατέρα μου χλωμό να βογγάει και να κάνει εμετό, όπως και πολλοί άλλοι. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που βρέθηκα σε μεγάλη θαλασσοταραχή, πρέπει να ήταν 7 με 8 μπωφόρ, και από τότε λατρεύω κυριολεκτικά την φουρτούνα. Οι μόνοι που δεν είχαν ενοχληθεί από την τρικυμία ήταν η μητέρα μου και γω που για ώρες βοηθούσαμε τους λοιπούς. 

Ακόμη θυμάμαι πέντε – έξι καθολικές καλόγριες, καθιστές στο πάτωμα της τρίτης θέσης να κάνουν η μία εμετό πάνω στο φουστάνι της άλλης και αμέσως νάρχεται το κύμα να τις λούζει και να τις καθαρίζει αυτόματα. 

Αντίθετα με κάποιο από τα προηγούμενα σχόλια, δεν θυμάμαι να είχε ειπωθεί τίποτα σχετικό με το αν το πλοίο ήταν βολικό ή άβολο. Δεν θυμάμαι κανένας να είχε παραπονεθεί σχετικά. Είμασταν όλοι αδύνατοι έως κανονικοί, ευλύγιστοι και ευπροσάρμοστοι, οι άνθρωποι δεν είχαν τότε τις κοιλιές της καλοπέρασης και ό,τι είχε σημασία ήταν να φθάσουμε στον προορισμό μας. 

Σ’ εκείνο το ταξείδι, δυστυχώς δεν τα καταφέραμε! Ακόμη θυμάμαι για πολλή ώρα, κοντά στο ηλιοβασίλεμα να είμαστε κοντά στο στενό ¶νδρου – Τήνου και το πλοίο να ταρακουνιέται αλλά σχεδόν να μην προχωρεί! ‘Εβλεπα από τα αριστερά τα βράχια της ¶νδρου και από τα δεξιά τα βράχια της Τήνου στο ίδιο πάντοτε σημείο, και ήταν σαν να είχαμε σταματήσει. Τόσο κόντρα είχαμε τον καιρό.

Φθάσαμε γύρω στις 9:30 το βράδι στην ¶νδρο και ο πατέρας μου ήταν τόσο εξαντλημένος που αποφάσισαν να κατεβούμε, αν και στην Τήνο μας περίμεναν ένας θείος μου που με την οικογένειά του είχαν φύγει λίγες ώρες πιο νωρίς με το Παντελής που όμως είχε ευκολώτερο πλου, αφού πήγαινε Σύρο – Τήνο και όχι ‘Ανδρο – Κόρθιο – Τήνο.

Η φασαρία που έκανα ζητώντας από τους γονείς μου να με αφίσουν μαζί με τον καπετάνιο, με τον οποίο είχαμε γνωριστεί, για να με παραδώσει εκείνος στους θείους μου που θα με περίμεναν ούτως ή άλλως στην Τήνο δεν έπιασε. Υποχρεώθηκα να ακολουθήσω τους γονείς μου, βρήκαμε ένα ξενοδοχείο, κοιμηθήκαμε και την επόμενη μέρα μάθαμε ότι το Δέσποινα είχε μείνει δεμένο στο Κόρθιο λόγω θαλασσοταραχής. 

Ύστερα από μερικές μέρες φύγαμε από Γαύριο με το Μοσχάνθη για Ραφήνα. 

Νομίζω ότι η γραμμή ‘Ανδρο – Κόρθιο – Τήνο καταργήθηκε ήδη από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 60.

----------


## Ellinis

αγαπητέ cosmas σε ευχαριστούμε θερμά για την υπέροχη περιγραφή!! περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία τις εντυπώσεις σου και από το Μοσχάνθη...
Υ.Σ. καλως ήρθες και στην παρέα μας!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *cosmas*, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.
Η περιγραφή σου είναι πραγματικά ολοζώντανη.
Νοερά βρεθήκαμε και εμείς στο θαλασσοδαρμένο *"Δέσποινα".*

Ένα ταξίδι που θυμάμαι να μοιάζει κάπως με αυτό που μας περιέγραψες, ήταν 15 χρόνια μετά (1977) με το *"¶γιος Γεώργιος"* (τον *"Ξιφία"*) από Σίφνο για Πειραιά.
Γερός νοτιάς και το καράβι στα στενά μεταξύ των νησιών πήγαινε σαν καρυδότσουφλο.
Ο κόσμος έκανε συνέχεια εξαγωγές και εκεί ήταν η τελευταία φορά που, βλέποντας τους άλλους, έκανα και εγώ το ίδιο.

Περιμένουμε να μας πεις και για το ταξίδι με το *"Μοσχάνθη".*
Τη δεκαετία του '70 κάποια πλοία της γραμμής έπιαναν Γαύριο-Μπατσί-Τήνο.

----------


## Cosmas

Φίλοι Ellinis και Roi Baudoin!
Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια και την θερμή υποδοχή – νομίζω ήδη πως ανεβαίνω στην σκάλα ενός πλοίου για, ας πούμε, Κάσο! 
Πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια, σε σας και τόσους άλλους συντελεστές αυτού του υπέροχου φόρουμ. Δεν νομίζω πως έχω βρει καλύτερο, κι ας έχω συχνά επισκεφθεί δεκάδες φόρουμς σε διάφορες γλώσσες και χώρες. 
Για μένα η αξία του φόρουμ είναι διπλή επειδή δεν ζω στην Ελλάδα.
Ήδη έγραψα κάποιες αναμνήσεις για το Ναϊάς και το Μιμίκα Λάτση. 
Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος είδα πολλές φορές, το θυμάμαι πολύ καλά αλλά δεν ταξίδεψα ποτέ μ’ αυτό το πλοίο. 
Φοβάμαι θα σας απογοητεύσω για το Μοσχάνθη! 
Μετά την φανταστική εμπειρία μου με το Δέσποινα, ..... όλα τα υπόλοιπα ήταν (και δεν μπορούσαν παρά να είναι) απλώς ..... οδοντόπαστες.
Έψαξα στο thread για το Μοσχάνθη και βλέπω ότι έχετε όλοι κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά με φωτογραφίες και πληροφορίες. Για ένα λόγο που δεν καταλαβαίνω, φαίνεστε όλοι να το εκτιμάτε πολύ! Χμμ! 
Είναι σαν να σας λέω (για να μεταφέρω την συζήτηση σε επίπεδο παλιού καλού ελληνικού σινεμά) ότι μου αρέσει σαν γυναίκα η Σαπουντζάκη, και εσείς με ρωτάτε πως βρίσκω την Τασώ Καββαδία! 
Οι φωτογραφίες του Μοσχάνθη μου επανέφεραν στην μνήμη όλο το ταξίδι από Γαύριο (φθάσαμε με πρωινό ταξί από την ¶νδρο) για Κάρυστο και Ραφήνα, όπυ φθάσαμε το απόγευμα. 
Θυμάμαι σαν τώρα να ανεβαίνω την σκάλα! Τόσες ελπίδες για μια ακόμη γερή θαλασσοταραχή ! Η τρικυμία με το Δέσποινα είναι σίγουρα η κορυφαία στιγμή των παιδικών μου χρόνων – θάπρεπε να είχα γίνει ναυτικός! 
Και τόση απογοήτευση με το Μοσχάνθη και τον ήρεμο καιρό! Ήμουνα μόνος στο κατάστρωμα, και κάθε τόσο κατέβαινα και ρωτούσα τους γονείς μου αν θα γυρίσει ο καιρός και θα έχουμε τελικά τρικυμία. Όλοι οι καμαρώτοι ήταν περίεργοι με το παιδί που .... ζητούσε την τρικυμία! 
Δεν ήταν μόνο αυτό. Το σκαρί του δεν μου άρεσε, μου φαινόταν σαν καίκι – έπειτα από το Δέσποινα που μου είχε φανεί σαν ένα μοντέρνο και μεγάλο, δυνατό και γερό πλοίο. Θυμάμαι όταν ήμασταν ακόμη στο λιμάνι, το έβλεπα σαν κατώτερο του Δέσποινα! 
Βέβαια, ένα χρόνο αργότερα ταξιδέψαμε με το Μαριλένα, το Παντελής, και αργότερα με τα ιταλιάνικα, και η εντύπωση του Δέσποινα ως μεγάλου πλοίου έσβυσε. Όμως τίποτα δεν ξεπέρασε ποτέ την ευτυχία της τρικυμίας με το Δέσποινα.....

----------


## Haddock

Κοσμά καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ της ιστορικής ακτοπλοΐας! Η συμμετοχή σου στην παρέα μας είναι όχι μόνο σημαντική αλλά άκρως απολαυστική. Ο τρόπος γραφής σου είναι παραστατικός και ζωγραφίζεις μια εποχή που νοσταλγώ για τις ταξιδιωτικές συγκινήσεις της. Η πινελιά της αφήγησης σου χρωμάτισε με τα πιο ζωηρά χρώματα, ένα ταξίδι με το Δεσποινάκι του Φουστάνου.

Πέρα από το ότι έχεις ταξιδέψει κλασικά ποστάλια και μοιράζεσαι τις σπάνιες εμπειρίες σου, αγαπώ την εποχή που περιγράφεις διότι οι Κυκλάδες ήταν στην εφηβεία τους. Αξέχαστες εποχές με υπέροχα πλοία, νησιά και ανθρώπους.

----------


## Ellinis

> Έψαξα στο thread για το Μοσχάνθη και βλέπω ότι έχετε όλοι κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά με φωτογραφίες και πληροφορίες. Για ένα λόγο που δεν καταλαβαίνω, φαίνεστε όλοι να το εκτιμάτε πολύ! Χμμ! 
> Είναι σαν να σας λέω (για να μεταφέρω την συζήτηση σε επίπεδο παλιού καλού ελληνικού σινεμά) ότι μου αρέσει σαν γυναίκα η Σαπουντζάκη, και εσείς με ρωτάτε πως βρίσκω την Τασώ Καββαδία!


Θα έλεγα οτι το Μοσχάνθη είχε μια γοητεία, μιας και ερχότανε κατευθείαν από μια εποχή η οποία κάπου εκεί τελείωνε. Την εποχή των μετασκευασμένων θαλαμηγών -των λόρδικων δηλαδή- που παρά τις μικρές διαστάσεις τους είχαν βαλθεί να ενώσουν τα νησιά μας. 

Και η Μοσχάνθη, μικρή και παλιά, δείνει την εντύπωση ενός γέρου πολεμιστή που ακόμη πολεμάει ενάντια σε όλες τις πιθανότητες, και έτσι κερδίζει τη συμπάθεια μας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είχα ταξιδέψει με το Δέσποινα τον Απρίλη ή τον Μάιο του 62. Πρέπει να είχαμε αποπλεύσει απομεσήμερο, κατά τη 1 ή 2 από Πειραιά. Πηγαίναμε για Τήνο, οι γονείς μου και γω. Γύρω στις 3 ή 4, πλησιάζαμε στο Σούνιο, και οι καμαρότοι άρχισαν να μαζεύουν τις άσπρες τέντες και να τις δένουν. Αφρός από μικρά κύματα μας έφθανε ήδη στο πρόσωπο όταν βλέπαμε τις Κάβο Κολώνες. 
> ......
> Νομίζω ότι η γραμμή ΅Ανδρο – Κόρθιο – Τήνο καταργήθηκε ήδη από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 60.


This is a literary travel-log, albeit a bit too graphic... Thanks for the presentation




> Φοβάμαι θα σας απογοητεύσω για το Μοσχάνθη! 
> Μετά την φανταστική εμπειρία μου με το Δέσποινα, ..... όλα τα υπόλοιπα ήταν (και δεν μπορούσαν παρά να είναι) απλώς ..... οδοντόπαστες.
> ......
> Είναι σαν να σας λέω (για να μεταφέρω την συζήτηση σε επίπεδο παλιού καλού ελληνικού σινεμά) ότι μου αρέσει σαν γυναίκα η Σαπουντζάκη, και εσείς με ρωτάτε πως βρίσκω την Τασώ Καββαδία!


Filtate Kosma, kalws hr0es.... To sxolio gia thn Tasw Kavvadia einai amimhto kai deixnei ta xronia sou... Eimaste konta! Then ta to xexasw auto..




> Θα έλεγα οτι το Μοσχάνθη είχε μια γοητεία, μιας και ερχότανε κατευθείαν από μια εποχή η οποία κάπου εκεί τελείωνε. Την εποχή των μετασκευασμένων θαλαμηγών -των λόρδικων δηλαδή- που παρά τις μικρές διαστάσεις τους είχαν βαλθεί να ενώσουν τα νησιά μας. 
> 
> Και η Μοσχάνθη, μικρή και παλιά, δείνει την εντύπωση ενός γέρου πολεμιστή που ακόμη πολεμάει ενάντια σε όλες τις πιθανότητες, και έτσι κερδίζει τη συμπάθεια μας.


I tend to disagree... For me _Moschanthi_ in the 1960s had only one appeal... It was (almost) the oldest passenger ship doing regular runs in major Greek routes... So, I was always interested in going to Piraeus an dthen later to Rafina to see her, to talk to her captain and sailors, as if they were from a different period...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here are three _Despoina_ schedules from June 19, 1952,    April 15, 1955   and   August 10, 1956

19520619 Despoina.jpg19550415.jpg19560810 Despoina.jpg

----------


## Cosmas

Αγαπητοί Φίλοι,

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα φιλικά σας σχόλια και μηνύματα, όπως και για το «καλώς ώρισες»! Θα με συγχωρήσετε, εάν απαντήσω στα σχόλια χωρίς τάξη και σειρά. 

Φίλε PAROSKAYAK,

Έχεις απολύτως δίκιο. Το λέγανε και Δεσποινάκι – πολύ συχνά. 

Θα έχω για σας πολλές περιγραφές – μια και έχω πολύ ταξιδέψει, και επιπλέον όλοι μας μοιραζόμαστε την ίδια αγάπη και την ίδια νοσταλγία για εκείνα τα χρόνια που δεν φαίνονται να γυρίζουν πάλι. 

Έχεις επίσης δίκιο όταν τονίζεις ότι «υπέροχα» ήταν τότε και τα πλοία, και τα νησιά, και οι άνθρωποι. Ιδιαίτερα το τελευταίο – διότι αυτό προσδιορίζει και τα υπόλοιπα. 

Τι θα ήταν ένα νησί ή ακόμη ένα πλοίο χωρίς ανθρώπους;

Βέβαια δεν ήταν οι Κυκλάδες μόνον στην εφηβεία τους τότε – ήταν όλος ο κόσμος. Θυμάμαι το πρώτο μου ταξίδι στη Νάπολη και στη Σικελία στα μέσα του 60 – και συγκρίνω το τι είδα τότε κι το τι είδα την τελευταία φορά που ταξίδεψα στην Ιταλία το 2000. Χαοτική διαφορά που επισυνέβη πρώτα στους ανθρώπους και έπειτα στο περιβάλλον. 

Ακόμη θυμάμαι προς τα δεξιά, όπως κατέβαινες από το πλοίο στη Τήνο, ένα ξενοδοχείο που λεγόταν Φλοίσβος. Το διαχειριζόταν μια ωραία, αυστηρή και καλή γυναίκα που λεγόταν Ανδρονίκη. Αν ζει τώρα, θα πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ 90 και 95. Θυμάμαι, έλεγε στη μητέρα μου:

«Εμείς είμαστε το νησί της Παναγίας και εκεί (εννοώντας την Μύκονο) είναι το νησί της αμαρτίας»!

Αφελώς ρωτούσα στα 6 μου και στα 8 μου, τι αμαρτία κάνουν. 

Οπως καταλαβαίνετε, ήταν μια ερώτηση δίχως απάντηση!

Τι ήταν το Φλοίσβος; Ό,τι θα λέγαμε σήμερα ένα μικρό ξενοδοχείο 1 – 2 άστρων. 

Και όμως ήταν πιο καθαρό από τα πιο εντυπωσιακά ξενοδοχεία του Σαρμ-ελ-σεϊχ και της Καζαμπλάνκα. 

Και οι ταξιδευτές στη Τήνο τι ήσαν; Απλοί άνθρωποι με στερήσεις και κακουχίες που ζούσαν σε γειτονιές της Αθήνας με λασπόδρομους (θυμάστε εκείνο το «λάσπη πετούν τα βιαστικά λεωφορεία» της Μοσχολιού; Πάνε αυτά τα τραγούδια πια, διότι μας τελείωσαν αυτές οι καταστάσεις, οι δρόμοι ασφαλτοστρώθηκαν όλοι). 

Και όμως ήταν όλοι πρόσχαροι, ευγενικοί, με ανάλαφρη καρδιά, και γεμάτοι ελπίδα και ανθρωπιά. Κανένας τους δεν απέπνεε άγχος. 

Αυτές είναι οι πραγματικά αξέχαστες εποχές …..

ΦίλεELLINIS,

Ναι, το καταλαβαίνω, η Μοσχάνθη αντιπροσώπευε μια εποχή που τότε τελείωνε! 

Αλλά αυτό το καταλαβαίνω τώρα. Ένα παιδί 6 ετών δεν θα μπορούσε να το καταλάβει – ιδιαίτερα μετά την εντυπωσιακή τρικυμία με το Δέσποινα που ήταν για μένα κάτι σαν ..... μύηση στα μυστήρια της Φύσης. 

Και βέβαια η απελπισία της απανεμιάς τα έσβυσε όλα..... 

Φίλε NicholasPEPPAS,

Σε ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα για τις φιλοφρονήσεις. Ε, είναι λίγο σύντομο, και πολύ απλό για να εκληφθεί ως λογοτεχνικό θαλασσοπορικό ...... 

Χμμμμ! ! ! Δείχνω τα χρόνια μου μιλώντας για Τασσώ Καββαδία; 

Αυτό είναι πραγματικά μία προειδοποίηση! 

Είναι η δεύτερη φορά τους τελευταίους μήνες που μου λένε κάτι τέτοιο. 

Περίπου πριν από δυο μήνες σε μια μεγάλη παρέα, εδώ στην Αίγυπτο, μιλώντας για ηθοποιούς που μου αρέσουν, εξέφρασα όλο μου το πάθος για την Τζίνα Λολομπρίτζιντα. 

Αργότερα, όταν ήμουνα μόνος με το κορίτσι μου (μια γυναίκα είναι πάντα ένα κορίτσι – μη ρωτάς για ηλικία, είναι δυο χρόνια μεγαλύτερή μου), μου είπε:

- Αυτό δεν πρέπει να το ξαναπείς! Δείχνεις ακόμη μεγαλύτερη ηλικία από αυτήν που έχεις..... 

Μπορεί να έχει δίκιο, αλλά λατρεύω τη Τζίνα.....

Μήπως και με τα πλοία δεν είναι το ίδιο;

«Ταξίδεψα με το Δέσποινα» σημαίνει αυτόματα «είμαι άνω των 45»! ! !

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το σχόλιό σου μου θύμισε τι έκανα όταν ήμουνα νευριασμένος, θυμωμένος, ή στενοχωρημένος στα 16 ή στα 20 μου χρόνια....

Πήγαινα στον Πειραιά και έβλεπα τα πλοία που κατέπλεαν ή απέπλεαν. ‘Ηταν η πιο ανώδυνη και η πιο γρήγορη θεραπεία..... 

Για μένα, η Ραφήνα ποτέ δεν απέκτησε το βάρος, την δύναμη και την αξία του Πειραιά – ως λιμάνι εννοώ βέβαια. 

Ακόμη πιο πολύ σ’ ευχαριστώ για τα προγράμματα απόπλων. Δεν ξέρεις τις αναμνήσεις ξυπνάς μέσα μου.

Τόσο πολύ μου άρεσε η θάλασσα, όταν ήμουνα 5 – 6 χρονών, που μάθαινα τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων απέξω και τα έλεγα στον παππού μου, σαν να περνούσα διαγώνισμα! 

Ήταν κάπως σαν:

- Κατ’ ανακοίνωση του Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιώς, απέπλευσαν σήμερον εκ Πειραιώς τα ακόλουθα επιβατικά πλοία. (και ακολουθούσαν πλοία και δρομολόγια όλα απέξω!)

Μερικές φορές η πρόταση ανέφερε «τα εξής επιβατικά πλοία».

Οπότε ένα λάθος το οποίο έκανα μια φορά και με διόρθωσε ο παππούς μου ήταν το αμίμητο¨

- Κατ’ ανακοίνωση του Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιώς, απέπλευσαν σήμερον εκ Πειραιώς τα εξής ακόλουθα επιβατικά πλοία.

Και τα δύο μαζί! 

Σημειωτέον ότι το Δέσποινα ταξίδεψε και σε άλλες γραμμές και μάλιστα μία ή δύο που δεν υπάρχει(ουν) πια:

Πειραιάς – Πάτρα – Ζάκυνθο – Ληξούρι – Αργοστόλι

και 

Πειραιάς – Πάτρα – Βασιλική – Σάμη – Ιθάκη – Φισκάρδο – Μύτικας – Κάλαμο – Καστό – Λευκάδα – Παξούς – Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα

Σύντομα θα σας συναντήσω σε άλλα πλοία της γραμμής .....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Agaphte Kosma. 

To wraio sou gramma me kanei na apanthsw se fraggolevantinka Ellinika, kati pou apofeugw... Loipon, fysika h anafora ths Tasws Kavvadias se topo0etei se mia wrismenh periodo... Ypo0etw oti gennh0hkes to 1946! Egw to 1948! Kai fusika taxeideyes poly me ta ploia mas otan hsoun mikros. Egw oxi... Stekomoun sto mwlo kai se xairetousa...

Loipon, afou eimaste sxedon tis idias hlikias, 0ymasai to 0aumasio tragoudi tou Sphliou Menth "to Karavi" pou tragoudouse h *Angela Nakou* (1928- ) to 1959? 

"Vgenei arga ap' to limani to vapori sthn pagwmenh kataxnia tou deilinou...mia fysarmonika akougetai ap' thn plwrh na tragouda th nostalgia tou gyrismou... Tha karterw oso kairo leipeis makrua sthn xenhteia". Me 0espesia, aplh enorxhstrwsh tou Manou Hatzidaki me piano, ki0ara, akornteon kai fysarmonika!

Kai meta, ton kat' exohin sun0eth ths Ellhnikhs 0alassas, ton *Kwsta Kapnish*, pou oi fantastikes tou enorxistrwseis se afhnan se oneiriko xwro kai se ekanan na taxeideueis sthn Mesogeio alla akomh kai ston vorra (O Kapnishs uperagapouse thn Sovietikh Enwsh kai eixe parei polla brabeia apo ekei, mazi me thn Yovanna). Thymasai ton "Kapetan Fafalio" me thn Zwh Kourouklh?

Ta palia karavia mas 0ymizoun thn zwh mas sta 1950... Polloi neoi dierwtwntai giati oi efhmerides mas dinoun dwrea pampalaia kinhmatografika erga... Fysika gia na 0ymomaste pws htan h Ellada... 

Telos, sxetika me thn _Despoina_, ola auta ta xronia then eixa dei pote kanena ploio na stamataei ston Kasto! Alla ama to les esy, 0a einai alh0eia.

Filika 

Nikos

----------


## Rocinante

> «Ταξίδεψα με το Δέσποινα» σημαίνει αυτόματα «είμαι άνω των 45»! ! !


 Φιλε Cosmas θα σου πω κατι. Ταξιδεψα και εγω με το Δεσποινα. Δεν ειμαι ακομα σαραντα.
Ειναι απλο ομως. Λαθρεπιβατης των δικων σας αναμνησεων και διηγησεων. Διαβαζω αυτα που λετε οι παλαιοτεροι αλλα και αυτα μου μονο ο καλος μου φιλος Roi Baudoin ξερει να γραφει με τον μαγικο αυτον τροπο κλεινω τα ματια και ταξιδευω αλλοτε με το δεσποινα αλλοτε με το Μοσχανθη αλλοτε με ενα απο τα τεσσερα Ιταλιανικα.
Και θελω να σας ευχαριστησω για ολα αυτα τα ταξιδια εδω και ενα χρονο που ειμαι μελος αυτης της ομορφης παρεας.
Εσυ εισαι νεος στην παρεα μας. Ελπιζω να μην θεωρηθει αγενεια να σου ζητησω να συνταξιδεψω και εγω μαζι σου πολλα πολλα ακομα απο τα ταξιδια σου.
Με ενα μονο πλοιο δεν χρειαζεται να ταξιδεψω με παρεα. Το θυμαμε πολυ καλα αν και περασαν τοσα χρονια. Η σιλουετα, οι κινησεις του στο λιμανι της Τηνου, αυτα τα υπεροχα χρωματα που ειχε: Ναιας...... :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here are three _Despoina_ schedules from June 19, 1952,    April 15, 1955   and   August 10, 1956
> 
> 19520619 Despoina.jpg19550415.jpg19560810 Despoina.jpg


_Despoina_ was seaworthy enough to cross the Aegean even in November. Here she is on November 19, 1952 going to Cyclades, Samos and even Crete

19521119 Desp.jpg

----------


## Cosmas

Αγαπητέ rocinante,

Είναι μεγάλη φιλοφρόνηση αυτό που λές και σ’ ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα. 

Το όνομά σου σ’ αυτό το φόρουμ, από μόνο του, μας λέει ότι είσαι κυνηγός χαμένων αξιών που δεν μπορούν να ξαναβρεθούν. 

Χθες θυμήθηκα ένα ταξίδι με το Οία. 

Σήμερα θα σας πάω κάπου αλλού – πάλι με πλοίο της περιόδου 45 – 70. 

Σε λίγες ώρες σαλπάρουμε! 

Ένα τελευταίο σημείο: συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου για το υπέροχο σκαρί του Ναϊάς – έχω ήδη γράψει ένα πρώτο μικρό σχόλιο, όπως και για το Μιμίκα, που είχε το ίδιο σουλούπι αλλά ήταν λίγο πιο μεγάλο. 

Αν είσαι από την Τήνο, θα θυμάσαι ίσως ότι οι μαουνιέρηδες το ονόμαζαν «ο Ναΐας» πράγμα το οποίο είναι αστείο επειδή κυριολεκτκά είναι η Ναϊάς (νύμφη).

Αλλά το πλοίο έδειχνε αρρενωπό και σφριγηλό, δυνατό και συμπαγές, ώστε ήδη τότε καταλαβαίναμε πολύ καλά γιατί οι μαουνιέρηδες έκαναν ένα τέτοιο λάθος. 

Ένας πολύ ενδιαφέρων τομέας εντυπώσεων είναι το τι αίσθηση ανέδυε το κάθε πλοίο και πως ο καθένας μας το έβλεπε διαφορετικά. Συχνά μιλούσαμε σχετικά. 

Έτσι για να κλείσω με το Δέσποινα, ήδη πριν την Δικτατορία, το μικρό, συχνά θαλασσοδαρμένο, αλλά πάντοτε αποτελεσματικό πλοίο αυτό ήταν το πρώτο «Δεσποινάκι» που είχαμε γνωρίσει – αναμφίβολα πολύ ωραιότερο από το δεύτερο, δηλαδή τη σύζυγο του Παπαδόπουλου !  :Razz: 

Το αίσιο πέρας μετρούσε κυρίως για όσους ταξίδευαν με το Δεσποινάκι – και αυτό ήταν όλο.  :Cool: 

Βλέπω όμως πως κάποιοι έχουν δυσκολία να το ξεχωρίσουν :???: από το αδελφό πλοίο, το Παντελής, που ήταν σίγουρα μεγαλύτερο αλλά με σχεδόν απολύτως ίδιο σκαρί. Μια από τις επόμενες μέρες θα πάω στο thread και θα καταγράψω το πως τα ξεχώριζα εγώ.  :Cool:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ rocinante,
> Το όνομά σου σΆ αυτό το φόρουμ, από μόνο του, μας λέει ότι είσαι κυνηγός χαμένων αξιών που δεν μπορούν να ξαναβρεθούν. .


Friend of our wild maritime dreams... Let's explain to the less literary that Rocinante is Don Quixote's horse.

----------


## Rocinante

> Βλέπω όμως πως κάποιοι έχουν δυσκολία να το ξεχωρίσουν :???: από το αδελφό πλοίο, το Παντελής, που ήταν σίγουρα μεγαλύτερο αλλά με σχεδόν απολύτως ίδιο σκαρί. Μια από τις επόμενες μέρες θα πάω στο thread και θα καταγράψω το πως τα ξεχώριζα εγώ.


Αγαπητε Cosmas νομιζω οτιτο ευκολοτερο για να ξεχωρισει καποιος τα δυο πλοια ειναι ο αριθμος των φουγαρων
1 Δεσποινα
2 Παντελης

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Despoina_ (front) and _Myrtidiotissa_...

Tell me when, tell me where!

Despoina and Myrtidiotissa.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> _Despoina_ (front) and _Myrtidiotissa_...
> 
> Tell me when, tell me where!
> 
> Despoina and Myrtidiotissa.jpg


Το πότε δύσκολο, το που μοιάζει να είναι στην (τώρα γνωστή ως) δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη στον Πειραιά

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το πότε δύσκολο, το που μοιάζει να είναι στην (τώρα γνωστή ως) δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη στον Πειραιά


Vasileiades!  I thought so. Thanks

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ε/Γ Ευαγγελίστρια...*στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, Ιούλιος του 1969.
φωτογραφία: Σ. Βαλάκης
Χαρισμένη στον φίλο Nicholas

O281.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Ε/Γ Ευαγγελίστρια...*στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, Ιούλιος του 1969.
> φωτογραφία: Σ. Βαλάκης
> Χαρισμένη στον φίλο Nicholas
> 
> O281.jpg


Oh Apollon... Just incredible!! Thank you! Where do you find them? Did you us eto be a photographer or just a collector?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Oh Apollon... Just incredible!! Thank you! Where do you find them? Did you us eto be a photographer or just a collector?


My friend Nicholas , I'm both photographer and collector.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> My friend Nicholas , I'm both photographer and collector.


I find *Evangelistria* very well proportioned and "cleaner" than _Despoina_. But she was short...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> _Despoina_ (front) and _Myrtidiotissa_...
> Tell me when, tell me where!


As gtogias said, the place is Vassiliadis drydock. As for the time, I speculate it is between 1958-1969. Myrtidiotissa was bought by Spiros Bilinis in 1958, and Despoina was renamed Evagelistria in 1969. Correct me if I am wrong, as I found the info on the net!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> As gtogias said, the place is Vassiliadis drydock. As for the time, I speculate it is between 1958-1969. Myrtidiotissa was bought by Spiros Bilinis in 1958, and Despoina was renamed Evagelistria in 1969. Correct me if I am wrong, as I found the info on the net!


Thanks. I must admit, when I was asking I was hoping for a specific year.. I am familiar with the general history of the ships

N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διαφορες αγγελιες του *Ερμουπολις* και του *Δεσποινα* απο το 1953.

Απο αριστερα: 15 Αυγουστου, 25 Αυγουστου και 21 Οκτωβριου 1953.
19530815 DespErm.jpg19530825 DespErm.jpg19531021 DespErmoup.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Thanks. I must admit, when I was asking I was hoping for a specific year.. I am familiar with the general history of the ships
> 
> N


Nίκο, ήλπιζες για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο χρόνο αλλά σου έχω κάτι καλύτερο... την ακρίβη ημέρα  (μόνο την ώρα δεν ξέρουμε)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Η φωτο λοιπόν είναι της 6ης Απριλίου 1964 μιας και αυτή την ημερομηνία έφερε ο φάκελος που περιείχε τα αυθεντικά αρνητικά, τα οποία και είδαμε σήμερα μαζί με το φίλο t.s.s apollon. Mάλιστα πρόκειται για τρείς πόζες, όλες μέσα από το φακό των Αφών Μεγαλοοικονόμου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nίκο, ήλπιζες για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο χρόνο αλλά σου έχω κάτι καλύτερο... την ακρίβη ημέρα  (μόνο την ώρα δεν ξέρουμε) 
> 
> Η φωτο λοιπόν είναι της 6ης Απριλίου 1964 μιας και αυτή την ημερομηνία έφερε ο φάκελος που περιείχε τα αυθεντικά αρνητικά, τα οποία και είδαμε σήμερα μαζί με το φίλο t.s.s apollon. Mάλιστα πρόκειται για τρείς πόζες, όλες μέσα από το φακό των Αφών Μεγαλοοικονόμου.


Thank you Sir!  What can I say? You are No 1
Happy weekend from far away Denver, CO

----------


## sylver23

> Here are three _Despoina_ schedules from June 19, 1952,    April 15, 1955   and   August 10, 1956
> 
> 19520619 Despoina.jpg19550415.jpg19560810 Despoina.jpg


Φίλε Νικόλα,σε αυτό το ποστ μας αναφέρεις δρομολόγια του Δεσποινα το 1952,1955 και 1956.
Βλέπουμε οτι έχει προσέγγιση στον Αρμενιστή Ικαρίας.

Ενα δωράκι απο εμένα για εσένα λοιπον.
Το Δέσποινα έξω απο τον Αρμενιστή το 1955 απο το αρχείο του Χρήστου Μαλαχία.


Αρμενιστης 1955-Δέσποινα.jpg

Αρμενιστης 1955-Δέσποινα resize.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Νικόλα,σε αυτό το ποστ μας αναφέρεις δρομολόγια του Δεσποινα το 1952,1955 και 1956.
> Βλέπουμε οτι έχει προσέγγιση στον Αρμενιστή Ικαρίας.
> 
> Ενα δωράκι απο εμένα για εσένα λοιπον.
> Το Δέσποινα έξω απο τον Αρμενιστή το 1955 απο το αρχείο του Χρήστου Μαλαχία.
> 
> 
> Αρμενιστης 1955-Δέσποινα.jpg
> 
> Αρμενιστης 1955-Δέσποινα resize.jpg


_Loipon auth h fwtografia einai kataplhktikh!  _ 

_H Ikaria upefere polu pro penthkontaetiaV kai ecase polu kosmo. Cairomai oti ola diorqwqhkan kai oti twra uparcoun dromoi, limania, wraia apla (kai pio akriba) xenodoceia ._

_Elpizw oi filoi na ecoun diabasei pwV eleuqerwqhke h Ikaria to 1912 kai pwV ftiacqhke h prwth Eleuqera Politeia thV IkariaV_ 

_Ikaria flag.JPG_

_....   kai akomh pwV ebgalan kai wraiotata grammatoshma pou einai arketa duskolobreta twra_

_Ikaria stamp.jpg_

----------


## sylver23

Οπως τα λες είναι Νικόλα.Διορθώθηκαν πολλά αλλά μένουν και πολλά ακόμα που πρέπει να διορθωθούν.

Για την σημαία και την απελευθέρωση είχα πει 2 πραγματάκια και εγώ εδώ

Παρατήρησα οτι η παραπανω φώτο του Δέσποινα έχει ξανα ανέβει απο τον φίλο μου naftopoulo λίγο ξεθωριασμένη εδω

----------


## sylver23

Μία ακόμα φώτο του πλοίου έξω απο τον Αρμενιστή κατα την διαρκεια αποβίβασης με λάντζες.

Αρμενιστής -Δέσποινα.jpg

Αρμενιστής -Δέσποινα resize.jpg

Αρχείο Χρήστου Μαλαχία

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιος ο silver!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Διαφήμιση του 1969 του νεοαγορασθέντος *Ευαγγελίστρια* (Πρώην Δέσποινα) από τον Γ. Κουσουνιάδη.
> 
> OO8.jpg


Να δουμε δρομολογια της Ε*υαγγελιστριας* ... και αλλων φιλων στις 3 Νοεμβριου 1972!

19721103 all 1.jpg
19721103 all2.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Να δουμε δρομολογια της Ε*υαγγελιστριας* ... και αλλων φιλων στις 3 Νοεμβριου 1972!
> 
> 19721103 all 1.jpg
> 19721103 all2.jpg


 
Ήμουν έτοιμος για ύπνο, άλλα αυτό το σχόλιο αξίζει!  Προσέξτε στην πιο πάνω αγγελία του Nicholas, το δρομολόγιο του "Ευαγγελίστρια" στην παράγραφο της Γραμμής Παροναξίας!  Αναφέρει ως ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια  _"Αιγιαλείαν, Κατάκωλον.....Ηράκλειον"_ αντί των ορθών "Αιγιάλη, Κατάπολα .....Ηρακλειά"!  
Διανοείστε το δρομολόγιο του πλόιου έτσι όπως περιγράφεται πιο πάνω; (!).  Φαντάζεστε να το είχε πάρει κάποιος επιβάτης τοις μετρητοίς, και να περίμενε να φτάσει στο Κατάκωλο Ηλείας και στην ....Κρήτή; !   :lol::lol::lol:
Ε, ρε γλέντια!

----------


## Haddock

Το Δεσποινάκι ήταν το πρώτο βαπόρι που πρυμνοδέτησε στην Παροικιά της Πάρου με δεύτερο το ΕΛΛΗ του Φραγκουδάκη. Το πλοίο υπεραγαπήθηκε από μια ολόκληρη γενιά νησιωτών που εξυπηρέτησε πιστά και ακούραστα για πολλά χρόνια. Το Δεσποινάκι δεν το πρόλαβα αλλά έχει μείνει χαραγμένο σε πολλές μνήμες παλιότερων. Κάθε ταξίδι του ήταν και μια ξεχωριστή περιπέτεια για τα απομονωμένα νησιά της εποχής.

Ας πάρουμε μια τζούρα από τα παλιά με το Δεσποινάκι πριν από πολλά χρόνια, πρυμνοδετημένο σε μια αγνώριστη Παροικιά. Η ράμπα που διακρίνεται στην εικόνα ήταν σημαντική αναβάθμιση σε μια εποχή που επι-αποβίβαση γινόταν με λάντζες. Η ίδια ράμπα χρησιμοποιήθηκε με τα πρυμνιά μπαρκαρίζα του ΕΛΛΗ τα πρώτα χρόνια δρομολόγησης του. Με την έλευση των πρώτων ΕΓ/ΟΓ και την αύξηση της επιβατικής κίνησης έγινε η αναβάθμιση της μεγάλης ράμπας που μπήκε με το Δεσποινάκι. Αντικαταστάθηκε με τις μικρότερες πορτοκαλί ράμπες της δεκαετίας του 1970 που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν κατά κόρον μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1980. Αυτά για τις ράμπες της Παροικιάς...  :Smile: 



© Photo by Χ.Μαούνης [Κυριακή Ραγκούση - Κοντογιώργου «Πάρος και Αντίπαρος», ΑΝΘΕΜΙΟΝ, Πάρος 2004).]

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ πλαγιοδετημένο με το κυμα να βγαίνει ζωντανό

αφιερωμένη στους Σαμιώτες που το αναπολούν ακόμη

despoina 1000.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια φωτο του GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS απο την ναυτομανα σαμο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καπου κοντα στις Φλεβες συναντησα το Ε/Γ_ *Ευαγγελιστρια*...ηταν _Παρασκευη 21 Ιουλιου του 1972 με ροτα την αγονο των Κυκλαδων Ειχε αναχωρηση στις 10.00 απο το λιμανι του Πειραια για Συρον-Παρον-Ναξον-Δονουσα -Αιγιαλην-Καταπολα-Κουφονησια-Σχοινουσα-Ηρακλεια-Ιον-Σικινον-Φολεγανδρον-Οιαν-Θηραν-Αναφην-Ναξον-Παρον-Συρον-Πειραια._ 

euaggelistria001.jpg
_Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Bλεπω να ερχεται και αλλη καλιτεχνικη απεικονιση με αλλο πλοιο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αυτο περιμενω  εναγωνιως!!!

----------


## Ellinis

'Αψογος ο καλλιτέχνης!

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια "ανασκαφή" στο Μοναστηράκι βρέθηκε και το παρακάτω στολίδι. Το Δεσποινάκι δεμένο στη Νάξο. 
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους GIANNIS MANTZOYRIS και Nikos Aetos.

Image1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ..........
> Το Δεσποινάκι δεμένο στη Νάξο. 
> ...................
> Image1.jpg


Ως συνηθως ωραιες φωτογραφιες μιας εποχης που περασε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και μαλιστα ειναι στην αρχη της καριερας του χωρις την εξτρα μετασκευη

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχη φωτογραφια!!!Το *Δεσποινα* υπηρξε ενας ακουραστος εργατης που εξυπηρετησε ενα μεγαλο μερος απο το νησιωτικο συμπλεγμα της πατριδας μας τις δεκαετιες του 1950 και 1960, το 1969 μετονομασθη *Ευαγγελιστρια* συνεχιζοντας μεχρι τον Μαρτιο του 1974 οποτε και απεσυρθη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Δεσποινα* φθανει στο λιμανι της Ναξου το 1954

naxos 1954.jpg

naxos 4.jpg


Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο το κλασσικο βιβλιο του Robert A. McCabe Ελλαδα: Τα Χρονια της Αθωοτητας (1954−1965) που εχει εκδοθει στα Ελληνικα (εκδοσεις Παταλη, Αθηνα, 2004), στα Αγγλικα ( Greece: Images of an Enchanted Land, Quantuck Lane Press) και στα Γαλλικα (Gr&#232;ce: les ann&#233;es d'innocence ). Εχω την Ελληνικη εκδοση.

Ο συγγραφευς επισκεφθη την Ελλαδα για πρωτη φορα  τον Ιουνιο του 1954.  Στην αγαπη αυτου του φιλελληνα Αμερικανου που ειχε μαζι του μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφικη μηχανη χρωστουμε μερικες εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες που εχουν ηδη παρουσιασθει σε αλλα θεματα στο nautilia.gr

----------


## NAXOS

TO ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ ΤΟ 1960.
(ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΑΞΕΙΔΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Μ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ )

IMG.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> TO ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ ΤΟ 1960.
> (ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΑΞΕΙΔΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Μ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ )
> 
> IMG.jpg


Πολυ ωραια....

----------


## karavatoss

πραγματικα υπεροχες αΝαμνησεις, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ παρα πολυ ολους εσας που μας διδασκετε ιστορια!!!

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Η Γεφυρα που φενεται στη δευτερη φωτογραφια στη σελιδα 3 για το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ απο τον Haddock, ειναι του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΑ του Μπιλινη και ο πλοιαρχος ειναι ο καπεταν Κασβικης που διεφευγει το μικρο του ονομα

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Την περιοδο 1966-68 το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ εκανε τη γραμμη Πατρα Ζακυνθο Λυξουρι Αργοστολι  και πλοιαρχος ηταν ο καπτα Κωστας Καραμπατσης απο τη  Συρο

----------


## Ellinis

> Η Γεφυρα που φενεται στη δευτερη φωτογραφια ειναι του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΑ του Μπιλινη και ο πλοιαρχος ειναι ο καπεταν Κασβικης που διεφευγει το μικρο του ονομα


Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου, μιας και το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ είχε στρογγυλά παράθυρα (ή απλά φιλιστρίνια) μέχρι το τέλος. Προφανώς ένα κατάλειπο των ημερών του ως πολεμικό.

Ο Κασβίκης, πρέπει να ήταν άνθρωπος της εμπιστοσύνης του Μπιλίνη.
Αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο "Τα Ναυάγια" του Χ.Ντούνη ως υποπλοίαρχος τόσο του ΛΕΩΝ το 1941, όσο και του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ το 1946.
Το βιβλίο τον αναφέρει στο μεν ΛΕΩΝ ως Ιωάννη Κων. Κασβίκη (γεννηθείς το 1902),
στο δε ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ ως Κωνστ. Κασβίκη. 
¶ρα ή Ιωάννη ή Κωνσταντίνο τον έλεγαν.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

σωστος σε ολα επισης τον καπτα Σπυρο Μπιλινη πριν παρει το ΜΥΡΤΥΔΙΩΤΙΣΑ τον ειχα συναντησει πλοιαρχο στο ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ του Τυπαλδου σε ενα απο τα λιγα ταξιδια του στη Ζακυνθο

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ πλαγιοδετημένο στον Πειραιά, πλώρη με πλώρη με το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ των Τυπάλδων. 

Despina WPS.jpg
Aπό το βιβλίο World's Passenger Ships.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ειναι μπροστα στο κτιριο του Τυπαλδου. Τετοιες φωτο Αρη  μας ξαναγυριζουν σε εκεινες τις εποχες γυρω στα 1965, καθως εκτος απο το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ βλεπουμε και τα αυτοκινητα της  περιοδου OPEL OLYMPIA το δεξιο στη φωτο και HILMAN  το αριστερο.

----------


## naftopoulo

Δύο φωτογραφίες που νομίζω οτι δεν έχουν ξαναανέβει η πρώτη παλέυοντας με τα κύματα και η δεύτερη στη δεξαμενή μάλλον του βασιλειάδη ας με βοηθήσει κάποιος! :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε  naftopoulo πολυ ομορφες    φωτογραφιες!!!  στην πρωτη    με τα κυματα  βλεπουμε το Δεσποινα, στην δευτερη φωτογραφια     βλεπουμε στην πετρινη δεξαμενη το Παντελης_

----------


## naftopoulo

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ! Μοιάζουν τόσο πολύ τα δυό τους... και δεν φαινονται κ τα φουγάρα να καταλάβεις...
θα ανεβάσω και άλλες φώτο απο το αρχείο του πατέρα μου που πήγαινε με αυτό Ικαρία...

----------


## Maiandros

Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες παρουσιάζουν τις φάσεις μετάλλαξης της αρχικής ασπρόμαυρης φωτογραφίας του ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ που είχε ανεβάσει στο site παλιότερα, ο φίλος Ellinis. Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι αποτέλεσμα της καταπληκτικής δουλειάς του φίλου T.S.S APOLLON από τον οποίο πήρα την σκυτάλη και το παρουσιάζω 
"εν πλω" όπως φαίνεται στις επόμενες φωτογραφίες. Θέλω όμως να τονίσω ότι χωρίς την επιτυχή προσπάθεια του T.S.S APOLLON προηγουμένως, η παλιά αυτή ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία δεν θα έφτανε ποτέ να έχει την τελική αυτή μορφή που σας παρουσιάζω σήμερα.

evangelistria%201[1].jpg Evangelistria.jpg Evangelistria (3).jpg Evangelistria (2).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Απιθανη  μεταλλαξη!!! Φιλε Maiandros  Εγραψες!!!_

----------


## Maiandros

> _ Απιθανη  μεταλλαξη!!! Φιλε Maiandros  Εγραψες!!!_


Μαζί γράψαμε φίλε T.S.S APOLLON και την αρχή την έκανες εσύ!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Δ/Π Ευαγγελιστρια σε καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση ...αρχες δεκαετιας του 70 με ροτα  ...καπου στις Μικρες Κυκλαδες...

_EYAGGELISTRIA.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> _ Το Δ/Π Ευαγγελιστρια σε καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση ...αρχες δεκαετιας του 70 με ροτα  ...καπου στις Μικρες Κυκλαδες...
> 
> _EYAGGELISTRIA.jpg


_Δάσκαλε ούτε φωτογραφία να ήταν!!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Laid up_1980 _     EVAGGELISTRIA.jpgΑργοπεθαίνοντας στο Αμπελάκι ανάμεσα σε άλλα ταλαίπωρα σκαριά...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ...λιγο πριν πεσουν οι τιτλοι του τελους για  το μικρο σκαρι   ...ακουραστος εργατης στην υπηρεσια της Ακτοπλοιας επι  24 συναπτα ετη... 
Μοναδικη η φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!!! _

----------


## Γ.Κ.

Μέσα στις πολλές μου περιπλανήσεις στο διαδίκτυο, ανακάλυψα ομολογώ τυχαία το forum ελπίζοντας να βρω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το παρελθόν και την εικόνα αυτού του πλοίου μέσα από τα μάτια όσων το έχουν ζήσει μιας και δυστυχώς ως πιτσιρίκι τότε, δεν πρόλαβα να ταξιδέψω μαζί του... 
Το έζησα μόνο στην κατάσταση της τελευταίας φωτογραφίας, κάθε φορά που ακόμα όντας μικρός, μ' έπαιρνε ο παππούς μου στο αμπελάκι.... Δε θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τη φυσιογνωμία του γερόλυκου μαστρογιώργη που το φιλούσε ως φύλακας στο τελευταίο του "λιμάνι" και ήταν κατά την περίοδο που ταξίδευε λοστρόμος του...
Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους όσους μοιραστήκατε τις εμπειρίες, αναμνήσεις και γνώμες, δίνοντας μου τη δυνατότητα να γνωρίσω καλύτερα αυτό το σκαρί...
Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι!...
Γιώργος Κουσουνιάδης...

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Γ.Κ., καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας. Όπως θα είδες το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ μπορεί να ήταν μικρό στο μάτι άλλα έκλεψε πολλές καρδιές και αρκετοί φίλοι το θυμούνται σήμερα με όμορφες αναμνήσεις.

Ανεβάζω και μια φωτογραφία του από τα χρόνια που ταξίδευε, τραβηγμένη από τον φίλο καραβολάτρη Trevor Jones.

Evangellistria by Tr Jones.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μέσα στις πολλές μου περιπλανήσεις στο διαδίκτυο, ανακάλυψα ομολογώ τυχαία το forum ελπίζοντας να βρω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το παρελθόν και την εικόνα αυτού του πλοίου μέσα από τα μάτια όσων το έχουν ζήσει μιας και δυστυχώς ως πιτσιρίκι τότε, δεν πρόλαβα να ταξιδέψω μαζί του... 
> Το έζησα μόνο στην κατάσταση της τελευταίας φωτογραφίας, κάθε φορά που ακόμα όντας μικρός, μ' έπαιρνε ο παππούς μου στο αμπελάκι.... Δε θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τη φυσιογνωμία του γερόλυκου μαστρογιώργη που το φιλούσε ως φύλακας στο τελευταίο του "λιμάνι" και ήταν κατά την περίοδο που ταξίδευε λοστρόμος του...
> Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους όσους μοιραστήκατε τις εμπειρίες, αναμνήσεις και γνώμες, δίνοντας μου τη δυνατότητα να γνωρίσω καλύτερα αυτό το σκαρί...
> Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι!...
> Γιώργος Κουσουνιάδης...


Kαλημέρα κ καλώς όρισες στην παρέα φίλε μου.
Όταν μικρός μάζευα μπροσούρες κ φωτογραφίες,είχα περάσει γύρω στο ΄80 από το γραφείο της εταιρείας στην Ακτή Ποσειδώνος 12,αν θυμάμαι καλά το νούμερο.Να πω την αλήθεια,από όλα τα βαπόρια σας είναι βαθιά χαραγμένο στην μνήμη μου το ΑΘΕΝΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.
Θα χαρούμε πολύ αν υπάρχει υλικό στα χέρια σου που θα ήθελες να το μοιραστείς μαζί μας.

----------


## Maiandros

> Φίλε Γ.Κ., καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας. Όπως θα είδες το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ μπορεί να ήταν μικρό στο μάτι άλλα έκλεψε πολλές καρδιές και αρκετοί φίλοι το θυμούνται σήμερα με όμορφες αναμνήσεις.
> 
> Ανεβάζω και μια φωτογραφία του από τα χρόνια που ταξίδευε, τραβηγμένη από τον φίλο καραβολάτρη Trevor Jones.
> 
> Evangellistria by Tr Jones.jpg


Πραγματικός θησαυρός η φωτογραφία που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας φίλε Ellinis!!!! Με την ευκαιρία αυτή, να καλωσορίσω  κι εγώ στην παρέα μας τον κ. Γ.Κουσουνιάδη!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ετσι ακριβως η καλυτερη φωτογραφια του ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ που εχουμε δει μεχρι τωρα!!!
 Ενα καλωσορισμα   και απο εμενα στον φιλο Γ.Κ.!!!_

----------


## Γ.Κ.

Ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το θερμό σας καλωσόρισμα στο φιλόξενο αυτό χώρο!... 
Όντως το Δεσποινάκι ή Ευαγγελίστρια, είναι ένα σκαρί που άφησε εποχή!... Όχι μόνο γι' αυτούς που ταξίδεψαν μαζί του, αλλά και για τον ίδιο τον παππού μου...Γι αυτό άλλωστε παρά το ότι είχε αποσυρθεί από την ενεργό του δράση από το '74 - '75, μου αρνούνταν πεισματικά να το "διαλύσει" ως ότου "έφυγε" ο ίδιος...
Από φωτογραφικό υλικό στα χέρια μου, δυστυχώς έχω μόνο αυτές που πέρασαν τελευταία οι φίλοι Ellinis και Βίκτωρ... Αν βρω όμως κάτι που θα μπορούσε να εμπλουτίσει ακόμα περισσότερο αυτή τη γωνιά μας, να είστε σίγουροι πως θα γίνει (για όλα τα σκαριά που πέρασαν από την εταιρία)... 
Φίλε Βίκτωρ.. Τα γραφεία βρίσκονταν στην Ποσειδώνος όπως πολύ καλά θυμάσαι, αλλά λίγο παρακάτω... Για την ακρίβεια στο Μέγαρο Ριζαρείου Εκκλησιαστικής Σχολής στου "Τζελέπη" απέναντι από την πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη (μεταξύ Ε7 - Ε8)...
Το ¶θενς Εξπρές, είναι ένα άλλο πολύ μεγάλο κεφάλαιο που δυστυχώς όσο κι αν έχω ψάξει δεν έχω βρει πολλά στοιχεία, αν και για τα δεδομένα της εποχής ήταν το σκαρί που έφερε την επανάσταση στα δρομολόγια του...

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ακριβως εκει βρισκοταν τα γραφεια της εταιρειας Φουστανου,   στο ναυτικο πρακτορειο ΠΕΡΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΧΑΛΚΟΥΣΗΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Γ.Κ. εννοούμε το ίδιο πράγμα,ακριβώς εκεί.Βέβαια η Ακτή Ποσειδώνος αρχίζει από τον πύργο κ τελειώνει στην πλατεία Οδησσού.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά τα γραφεία πρέπει να ήταν σε ένα υπερυψωμένο ισόγειο ή 1ος όροφος.Επειδή όμως η δουλειά μου είναι πολύ κοντά,με μιά "αυτοψία" θα θυμηθώ σίγουρα.

----------


## Γ.Κ.

> Φίλε Γ.Κ. εννοούμε το ίδιο πράγμα,ακριβώς εκεί.Βέβαια η Ακτή Ποσειδώνος αρχίζει από τον πύργο κ τελειώνει στην πλατεία Οδησσού.
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά τα γραφεία πρέπει να ήταν σε ένα υπερυψωμένο ισόγειο ή 1ος όροφος.Επειδή όμως η δουλειά μου είναι πολύ κοντά,με μιά "αυτοψία" θα θυμηθώ σίγουρα.


Καλημέρα... Καλή μας εβδομάδα και καλή μας δύναμη φίλοι μου!!!!...  :Smile: 
Για να είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής, έχω την αίσθηση πως το  νούμερο 12 βρίσκεται μεταξύ των δύο fast food Goody's και Mc Donald's (εκεί που είναι η MSC πριν την το παράρτημα της Νομαρχίας)... Αν κάνω λάθος συγνώμη!... Τα γραφεία πάντως ήταν  εκεί που σήμερα βρίσκεται το snack bar Remezzo (πρώην Βελανιδιά)... Το υπερυψωμένο που λες Βίκτωρ ήταν το καφενείο - κυλικείο του μεγάρου... Τα γραφεία ήταν στον 2ο όροφο... 
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τεκμηριώσω την πληροφορία που μοιράστηκε ο φίλος Βαγγέλης Ρόκκος... 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για το καλωσόρισμα τους φίλους Apollon, Maiandro, Ellinis Και φυσικά το Βίκτωρ!!!...

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Αγαπητε Γ.Κ. ισως δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα. Το 1968 οταν πηγαινα στο πρακτορειο της εταιρειας Φουστανου λογω της πρακτορευσης του πατερα μου στην Ζακυνθο, αυτο ηταν στην οδο Αστιγγος γωνια πλατεια Καραισκακη απεναντι απο την αφετηρια των λεοφωρειων, και ανηκε στους Περατικο Χαλκουση.
Την εποχη εκεινη η γραμμη Ζακυνθου Αργοστολιου ειχε χαρακτηρισθει ως αγονη και την εκτελουσε το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ  που αναχωρουσε καθε  Τεταρτη 4μ.μ. απο Πειραια για Πατρα Ζακυνθο Λυξουριον Αργοστολιον με πλοιαρχο τον Κωστα Καραμπατση απο τη Συρο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Γ.Κ.,το 12 κάνε το επί 2,δικό μου λάθος.Το καφενείο είναι το ικαριώτικο που λέμε ή τουλάχιστον ένα από αυτά.Ο τίτλος που αναφέρεις μήπως ήταν "Βελανίδια" από το ομώνυμο χωριό κοντά στον Κάβο Μαλιά;
Αρκετοί από εμάς ξέρουμε ότι γύρω από το λιμάνι υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα καφενεία όπου συχνάζουν οι καταγόμενοι-κυρίως οι παλαιότεροι-από την κάθε ναυτική περιοχή.
Ήμουν παρών στο λιμάνι της Χίου το καλοκαίρι του '80 όταν το ΑΘΕΝΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ προσέκρουσε στο νότιο φαναράκι κ στη συνέχεια προσάραξε στα αβαθή.
Aλλά μάλλον ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα του ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ...

----------


## sylver23

Το flickr δεν με αφήνει να την κατεβάσω οπότε δείτε την εδώ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το flickr δεν με αφήνει να την κατεβάσω οπότε δείτε την εδώ


Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια. Αν εχεις Mac και Grab μπορεις να κατεβασεις σχεδον οτι θελεις.

----------


## sylver23

Δεν έχω οπότε...

Αν γίνεται ας το κάνει κάποιος άλλος να τις έχουμε και εδώ με την πηγή τους φυσικά

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Δεν έχω οπότε...
> 
> Αν γίνεται ας το κάνει κάποιος άλλος να τις έχουμε και εδώ με την πηγή τους φυσικά


_Στο παρον θεμα στην σελιδα 1 και στο ποστ 7 θα τα βρεις ολα!!!_ :Distrust:

----------


## sylver23

Και να σκεφτείς ότι κοίταξα πρώτα όλο το θέμα.... :Fat:

----------


## sylver23

Αυτή την έχουμε ξαναδεί;

NAXOS 1960.jpg

Δέσποινα στη Νάξο το 1960

----------


## pantelis2009

Η φωτο είναι απο περιοδικό που ανακάληψα ......στο θησαυρό των Στύρων. Το Δέσποινα πίσω και το Μυρτιδιώτισσα του Μπιλίνη μπροστά, το 1960 στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη. Για όλους τους φίλους των πλοίων.

ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ & ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙ&#9.jpg

----------


## despo

Τρομερό και σπάνιο εύρημα φίλε Παντελή !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η φωτο είναι απο περιοδικό που ανακάληψα ......στο θησαυρό των Στύρων. Το Δέσποινα πίσω και το Μυρτιδιώτισσα του Μπιλίνη μπροστά, το 1960 στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη. Για όλους τους φίλους των πλοίων.
> 
> ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ & ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙ&#9.jpg


 H φωτό έχει ξαναμπεί στο ποστ 66. Επίσης υπάρχει στο βιβλίο του Φουστάνου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> H φωτό έχει ξαναμπεί στο ποστ 66. Επίσης υπάρχει στο βιβλίο του Φουστάνου.


_Και ειναι απο το φωτογραφικο αρχειο του Κ.Μεγαλοκονομου_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Και ειναι απο το φωτογραφικο αρχειο του Κ.Μεγαλοκονομου_


Εγω παντως δεν την ειχα παρει ουτε απο αρχειο Μεγαλοοικονομου ουτε απο το βιβλιο του Φουστανου. Υπαρχουν και αλλες πηγες  ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Εγω παντως δεν την ειχα παρει ουτε απο αρχειο Μεγαλοοικονομου ουτε απο το βιβλιο του Φουστανου. Υπαρχουν και αλλες πηγες  ...


_ Τι  παει να πει αλλες πηγες...!!! 
 Φιλε  Nicholas  αναφερομαι   στο copyright της φωτογραφιας το οποιο ειναι  Κ.Μεγαλοκονομου!!!  Διοτι οι πηγες που δημοσιευθηκε η φωτογραφια μπορει να ειναι πολλες αλλα το copyright  ειναι ενα!!!
_
_Και εδω  σε παλαιοτερο   μηνυμα  του φιλου Ellinis αναφερεται και η ημερομηνια ληψης της φωτογραφιας_



> Nίκο, ήλπιζες για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο χρόνο αλλά σου έχω κάτι καλύτερο... την ακρίβη ημέρα  (μόνο την ώρα δεν ξέρουμε) 
> 
> Η φωτο λοιπόν είναι της 6ης Απριλίου 1964 μιας και αυτή την ημερομηνία έφερε ο φάκελος που περιείχε τα αυθεντικά αρνητικά, τα οποία και είδαμε σήμερα μαζί με το φίλο t.s.s apollon. Mάλιστα πρόκειται για τρείς πόζες, όλες μέσα από το φακό των Αφών Μεγαλοοικονόμου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _ Τι  παει να πει αλλες πηγες...!!! 
>  ...........
> _


Οτι την φωτογραφια, μαζι με πολλες αλλες, την εχω αγορασει απο την συζυγο καποιου συλλεκτου που εχει πεθανει. Δεν υπαρχει αναφορα στο ποιος ηταν ο φωτογραφος.

----------


## Ellinis

> _ Διοτι οι πηγες που δημοσιευθηκε η φωτογραφια μπορει να ειναι πολλες αλλα το copyright  ειναι ενα!!!
> _


Η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία που δημοσίευσε ο "Εφοπλιστής" αναπαράχθηκε και στο nafpigika.gr εδώ καθώς και στο βιβλίο του εκλιπόντα Κ.Φιλίππου με την ένδειξη "ξένη δημοσίευση". Φαίνεται οτι από εκεί βρέθηκε και σε διάφορες "συλλογές" παραμένοντας πάντοτε πιο "κοντή" από οτι η αυθεντική φωτογραφία του Κ.Μεγαλοκονόμου...

Αλλά ας τα αφήσουμε αυτά και ας δούμε πιο προσεκτικά τη φωτογραφία για να ξετρυπώσουμε _ένα ακόμη quiz..._

----------


## Maiandros

...κάπως έτσι θα έδειχνε το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ πλευρισμένο στα Κατάπολα στις αρχές τις δεκαετίας του '70. Ο χρωματισμός του πλοίου οφείλω να πω, έγινε παλαιότερα από τον φίλο T.S.S APOLLON που με τις δημιουργίες του,_ "καλλιτεχνικές απεικονίσεις"_ εμπνέει και μας!

Evagelistria[1] (4).jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Φωτογραφία ντοκουμέντο.  Το «Ευαγγελίστρια» στα εντελώς αγνώριστα Κατάπολα των πρώτων χρόνων της χούντας, τέλη δεκαετίας του 1960. Αφιερωμένη ειδικά στους Paroskayak, Roi Baudoin, Leo, Ellinis, Karystos, αλλά και σε όλα τα μέλη του naftilia.  (Η φώτο είναι καρτ ποσταλ του Ναξιώτη φωτογράφου Χρ. Σπυριδονόπουλου)
> evagelistria.jpg



Χρόνια πολλά. Είναι προφανές ότι η εικόνα του προηγούμενου μηνύματος δείχνει να είναι φυσική συνέχεια της συνημμένης φωτογραφίας που ανέβηκε στις 29/3/2009...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανιες φωτογραφιες απο εδω. http://www.photosikinos.com/eta-alph...iotaalpha.html
Το *Ευαγγελιστρια* στην Αλοπρονοια/Σικινο.

Ευαγγελιστρια.jpg

Ευαγγελιστρια2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Δεσποινα_  σε παλιο εργο του 1960, το _Για Σενα την Αγαπη μου_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTxRgBAAUYk με την Μιραντα Κουνελακη, τον Δημητρη Χοπτηρη, τον νεοτατο 25αρη Νικο Κουρκουλο (που _χανει_  την κοπελλα - την κερδιζει ο Χοπτηρης), τον Γιαννη Φερμη, τον Θαναση  Βεγγο, την Δεσπω Διαμαντιδου και τον Κωστα Μπακα...    Το εργο αυτο ειναι πραγματικη αnοκαλυψη μια και εχει πανω απο 15 αλλα  πλοια στον Πειραια σε μια σαλατα οπου οι ηθοποιοι ταξιδευαν με το  *Σαρωνις*, εβγαιναν απο το λιμανι με το *Χαρα*, κατεβαιναν απο το _Αγγελικα_,  περνουσαν διπλα απο το *Δεσποινα* και το *Αιγαιο*, κλπ, κλπ.

Despoina.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στου Τζελέπη κάπου στα μέσα-τέλη της δεκαετίας του 50, σε λεπτομέρεια φωτογραφίας του Κ.Μεγαλοκονόμου.
Μπροστά του νομίζω πως είναι το σκάφος του ΠΝ που είχε ρόλο "προέκτασης ντόκου" για το προσωπικό που παραλάμβαναν οι "ευκαιρίες". 
Το κτίριο που χτίζεται πίσω είναι άραγε το μέγαρο των Τυπάλδων;

DESPINA.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Το _Δεσποινα_  σε παλιο εργο του 1960, το _Για Σενα την Αγαπη μου_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTxRgBAAUYk με την Μιραντα Κουνελακη, τον Δημητρη Χοπτηρη, τον νεοτατο 25αρη Νικο Κουρκουλο (που _χανει_  την κοπελλα - την κερδιζει ο Χοπτηρης), τον Γιαννη Φερμη, τον Θαναση  Βεγγο, την Δεσπω Διαμαντιδου και τον Κωστα Μπακα...    Το εργο αυτο ειναι πραγματικη αnοκαλυψη μια και εχει πανω απο 15 αλλα  πλοια στον Πειραια σε μια σαλατα οπου οι ηθοποιοι ταξιδευαν με το  *Σαρωνις*, εβγαιναν απο το λιμανι με το *Χαρα*, κατεβαιναν απο το _Αγγελικα_,  περνουσαν διπλα απο το *Δεσποινα* και το *Αιγαιο*, κλπ, κλπ.
> 
> Despoina.jpg


Απίθανες οι φωτογραφίες που μας χάρισες,φίλε Nicholas Peppas!!Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση και το οποίο ποτέ δεν είχα φανταστεί,είναι αυτό που διακρίνω στην συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία.Πίστευα ότι ο βασικός σκοπός της επέκτασης του καταστρώματος λέμβων προς τηνπρύμνη, ήταν για να δημιουργηθεί ένας ακόμα κλειστός χώρος για τους επιβάτες(το σαλόνι της Γ' θέσης,όπως το γνώρισα το 1973),βλέπω όμως ότι τότε,ακόμα ως ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ,αρχικά ο εν λόγω χώρος ήταν απλά η σκεπαστή συνέχεια του καταστρώματος της πρύμνης...!!

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ φαίνεται με τους ναύτες "κρεμασμένους" στα πλευρά του να έχουν περάσει πολύ μίνιον στο σκαρί του, προφανώς να το ετοιμάζουν για μια νέα σεζόν. Έκανα μια απόπειρα να δώσω χρώμα στη φωτογραφία και να το αποτέλεσμα:

despoina 1971.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Μια χαρα τα καταφερες φιλε Ellinis!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κανεις μαθαινει πολλα για την ταχυτητα του πλοιου *Δεσποινα* απο τα δρομολογια του Δεκαπενταυγουστου 1950, δημοσιευμενα στην _Ημερησια_.
19500812 Despoina Hmerhsia.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Δέσποινα αρόδο στη Σίκινο. Απ' το ημερολόγιο του συνδέσμου Σικινητών του 1999.

ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μ'αυτη την ευκαιρια, βλεποντας την τελευταια φωτογραφια του πλοιου στην Σικινο, κοιταξα ξανα τις παλιες εφημεριδες δρομολογιων του *Δεσποινα*.  Πανδαισια!

Πρωτα μια ανακοινωση μελλουσας δρομολογησεως του *Δεσποινα* απο το _ΒΗΜΑ_ της 27ης Ιουλιου 1950

19500727 Kyklades Despoina BHMA.jpg

Και εδω μια καταχωρηση απο τον _Κρητικο Αγωνα_ του Ηρακλειου της 23ης Αυγουστου 1952.

19520823 Despoina Kritikos Agwn.jpg

Εδω δρομολογια του *Δεσποινα* στην _Καθημερινη_ της 25ης Αυγουστου 1955 μαζι με μια παλιοτερη φωτογραφια απο το _Εθνος_ (1953).

19550825 Δεσποινα Καθημερινη.jpg

Δρομολογια του *Δεσποινα* και *Παντελης* απο την _Καθημερινη_ της 26ης Ιουλιου 1957.

19570726 Pantelis Despoina Ka0hm.jpg

Και τελος ενα ευρημα. _Το θυμοσαστε εσεις το Δεσποινα να κανει ταξιδια απο την Ραφηνα_;  Εγω δεν το θυμομουν. Εδω απο την _Ημερα_ της 2ας Μαρτιου 1965.

19650302 Despoina Hmera.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τo "Δεσπονάκι" στου Τζελέπη, παρέα με το ΚΑΝΑΡΗ, ένα αδελφάκι του, το ΕΛΣΗ του Τόγια και άλλα πλοία της εποχής.

despina-others -1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφη η φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες φιλε Ellinis! 
 Διακρινω και  τα αδελφα     Αχιλλευς  και Αγαμεμνων_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τo "Δεσπονάκι" στου Τζελέπη, παρέα με το ΚΑΝΑΡΗ, ένα αδελφάκι του, το ΕΛΣΗ του Τόγια και άλλα πλοία της εποχής.
> 
> despina-others -1.jpg


 Πολύς κ εκλεκτός "κόσμος" στην φωτό!

----------


## Maiandros

> Τo "Δεσπονάκι" στου Τζελέπη, παρέα με το ΚΑΝΑΡΗ, ένα αδελφάκι του, το ΕΛΣΗ του Τόγια και άλλα πλοία της εποχής.
> 
> despina-others -1.jpg


Απίθανη φωτογραφία!!το αδερφάκι μου φαίνεται ότι είναι το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια έγχρωμη φωτογραφία του με τα σινιάλα του Κουσουνιάδη, παρέα με το "ομόσταυλο" ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ και απέναντι το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ.

evangelistria.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και μια έγχρωμη φωτογραφία του με τα σινιάλα του Κουσουνιάδη, παρέα με το "ομόσταυλο" ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ και απέναντι το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ.
> 
> evangelistria.jpg
> πηγή


 Mε αυτές της SSHSA χτύπησες φλέβα χρυσού φίλε :Fat: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα ανεκτιμητα   ευρηματα!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Aποπλούς το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ κάπου στη δεκαετία του '60 με τα τρεξίματα από την πλαϊνή σκάλα να σημαδεύουν το σκαρί του. Στο βάθος βλέπουμε και το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ των Τυπάλδων.

despina.jpg
πηγή

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά σπανιότατες φωτογραφίες, που μας γυρίζουν και μας θυμίζουν παλιους καλους καιρους.

----------


## Maiandros

> Aποπλούς το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ κάπου στη δεκαετία του '60 με τα τρεξίματα από την πλαϊνή σκάλα να σημαδεύουν το σκαρί του. Στο βάθος βλέπουμε και το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ των Τυπάλδων.
> 
> despina.jpg
> πηγή


¶κρως μάχιμο το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ....,ότι και να πούμε γι'αυτές τις φωτογραφίες,λίγο θα είναι.... Σ'ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ellinis!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ* στην  Παρο.

Paros.jpg

Paros2.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Αρη καλη σου μερα. Ομορφες  αναμνηστικες φωτο. Τοτε που το λιμανι ειχε χρωμα και αντιθεσεις. Το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑΚΙ αξεχαστο στην εποχη της εγκαταλειψης απο την εταιρεια του. Αργοτερα ταξιδευε με τον ενα μεντεσε στον μπαρκαριζο κατω απο τη σκαλα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στην Παρο. Φωτογραφία: Ιωάννης Λάμπρου. Φωτογραφικό Αρχείο Μουσείου Μπενάκη
Απο το Facebook https://www.facebook.com/TheBenakiMu...type=3&theater

Δεσποινα.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στην Παρο. Φωτογραφία: Ιωάννης Λάμπρου. Φωτογραφικό Αρχείο Μουσείου Μπενάκη
> Απο το Facebook https://www.facebook.com/TheBenakiMu...type=3&theater
> 
> Δεσποινα.jpg


Όμορφη και πεντακάθαρη φωτογραφία! μπαίνω όμως στον πειρασμό να πω ότι η σκάλα επιβίβασης δείχνει να έχει μεγαλύτερο μήκος από το Δεσποινάκι.... :Smug:

----------


## Maiandros

Στο παρακάτω νοσταλγικό βίντεο της δεκαετίας του '50,στα 2:33 λεπτά, απολαμβάνουμε το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ να περνάει πολύ κοντά στο Σούνιο.https://youtu.be/FKjsvEFJ96M

----------


## Maiandros

Αρκετά παλιά φωτογραφία μέσα από το διαδίκτυο που αποθανατίζει το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στην Λήμνο.

5624d958d0000_.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Αρκετά παλιά φωτογραφία μέσα από το διαδίκτυο που αποθανατίζει το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στην Λήμνο.
> 
> 5624d958d0000_.jpg


θησαυρός,αυτή η φωτογραφία.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε συνέχεια των ευρημάτων του φίλου maiandros, ανεβάζω και μια μεγένθυση φωτογραφίας με το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ. Προσπάθησα να τη βελτιώσω με μέτριο αποτέλεσμα.

Evangelistria - Georgios - Achilleus.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Royal Oak

δεκαετία του 50 προς τα τέλη της υποθέτω μια και είμαι γεννημένη το 53...πηγαίναμε με τη μαμά μου στην Άνδρο, όπου τόπος καταγωγής της...έχουμε πάρει (καθυστερημένα εισιτήρια και βαπόρι γεμάτο) καμπίνα στο πίσω μέρος του βαποριού. Έχει γερή φουρτούνα, με σκηνές βογγητών απ' τους ξαπλωμένους επιβάτες και τους καμαρώτους να τρέχουν με τα εμετοδοχεία σαν τρελοί...εμείς πάλι μια χαρά, αλλά ν' ακούμε την προπέλα να ξενερίζει και να μας πιάνει δέος...δεν το ξεχνώ ποτέ αυτό το ταξίδι κι ας ήμουν πολύ μικρή...βγαίναμε στο Κόρθι με λάντζες κι από πλαϊνή μπουκαπόρτα, με μια σκαλίτσα βόηθα Θεέ μου...ειδικά όταν είχε θάλασσα, αρκετά συχνό στα νησιά του Καβοντόρου...τα παιδικά μου ποδαράκια είχαν βραχεί πολλές φορές...στα πολύ ζόρικα με έδινε στο βαρκάρη χέρι-χέρι αγκαλιά η μαμά...το πλήρωμα εξαιρετικό, ευγενείς, υπέροχοι! σαν οικογένεια ήταν με τον κόσμο και μας ήξεραν, ήξεραν και τους συγγενείς μας ακόμα...μας πρόσεχαν πολύ πάντα...έχω υπέροχες μνήμες...πάντα σε καμπίνες, ποτέ στο κατάστρωμα όπως τώρα που ταξιδεύω τις ίδιες διαδρομές...

άλλο βαπόρι που παίρναμε συχνότατα ήταν ο Παντελής...πολύ κλασάτο το θυμάμαι και καλοτάξιδο! σαν και τώρα έχω την εικόνα μιας επιστροφής απ' την Τήνο, που είχαμε πάει μετά την Άντρο για προσκύνημα, ξημέρωμα, να πιάνουμε Πειραιά κι απ' το φινιστρίνι της καμπίνας μας να βλέπω όλη τη διαδρομή απ' την είσοδο στο λιμάνι ως την προβλήτα, μέσα απ' το βρεγμένο τζάμι...χειμώνα...μ' άρεσε να βλέπω όλα τα βαπόρια δεμένα στη σειρά, να διαβάζω τα ονόματά τους κυρίως...όνειρο ήταν!

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

...όπως έχουμε ήδη πει, σχεδόν σε όλα τα παλιά ('70's)  ταινιάκια που έχουν ανεβάσει Γάλλοι λάτρεις και επισκέπτες της Ελλάδας βρίσκονται  πολλά στιγμιότυπα από βαπόρια  της εποχής.  Στο συγκεκριμένο, θα βρείτε τη σταδιακή αποθέωση του "Ευαγγελίστρια" που ξεκινά στο 32'56" και απεικονίζει σκηνές εν πλω, την ώρα που διέρχεται από το ακρωτήρι Τάμελος της Τζιάς, και ολοκληρώνεται  στον ντόκο της Ερμούπολης που το πλοίο κινηματογραφείται  από την πρύμνη έως την πλώρη του.  Δεν νομίζω  ότι έιχαμε δει  άλλη  έγχρωμη και τόσο ζωντανή απεικόνιση  του πλοίου έως τώρα ....  Πρόκειται για εξαιρετικό ντοκουμέντο. Εύγε στους Γάλλους!    :Welcoming: 

Αφιερωμένο στον BOBKING
 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_FO9YMwzKc

----------


## BOBKING

> ...όπως έχουμε ήδη πει, σχεδόν σε όλα τα παλιά ('70's)  ταινιάκια που έχουν ανεβάσει Γάλλοι λάτρεις και επισκέπτες της Ελλάδας βρίσκονται  πολλά στιγμιότυπα από βαπόρια  της εποχής.  Στο συγκεκριμένο, θα βρείτε τη σταδιακή αποθέωση του "Ευαγγελίστρια" που ξεκινά στο 32'56" και απεικονίζει σκηνές εν πλω, την ώρα που διέρχεται από το ακρωτήρι Τάμελος της Τζιάς, και ολοκληρώνεται  στον ντόκο της Ερμούπολης που το πλοίο κινηματογραφείται  από την πρύμνη έως την πλώρη του.  Δεν νομίζω  ότι έιχαμε δει  άλλη  έγχρωμη και τόσο ζωντανή απεικόνιση  του πλοίου έως τώρα ....  Πρόκειται για εξαιρετικό ντοκουμέντο. Εύγε στους Γάλλους!   
> 
> Αφιερωμένο στον BOBKING
>  
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_FO9YMwzKc


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση είναι πολύ όμορφο μιας άλλης εποχής και εξαιρετικά σπάνιο σε όσο αφορά ότι το βίντεο είναι έγχρωμο. Πρόκειται πράγματι για ντοκουμέντο :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μεσα απο το εξαιρετικο φιλμακι  ζωντανευει     το ''Θρυλικο"          ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ         και μαζι του πολλες νοσταλγικες αναμνησεις!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Μια μερική πόζα του ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ πίσω από τα υπόστεγα του Τζελέπη

despina.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> ...όπως έχουμε ήδη πει, σχεδόν σε όλα τα παλιά ('70's)  ταινιάκια που έχουν ανεβάσει Γάλλοι λάτρεις και επισκέπτες της Ελλάδας βρίσκονται  πολλά στιγμιότυπα από βαπόρια  της εποχής.  Στο συγκεκριμένο, θα βρείτε τη σταδιακή αποθέωση του "Ευαγγελίστρια" που ξεκινά στο 32'56" και απεικονίζει σκηνές εν πλω, την ώρα που διέρχεται από το ακρωτήρι Τάμελος της Τζιάς, και ολοκληρώνεται  στον ντόκο της Ερμούπολης που το πλοίο κινηματογραφείται  από την πρύμνη έως την πλώρη του.  Δεν νομίζω  ότι έιχαμε δει  άλλη  έγχρωμη και τόσο ζωντανή απεικόνιση  του πλοίου έως τώρα ....  Πρόκειται για εξαιρετικό ντοκουμέντο. Εύγε στους Γάλλους!   
> 
> Αφιερωμένο στον BOBKING
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_FO9YMwzKc


Μοναδικό ταινιάκη,πραγματικός θησαυρός!!!ευχαριστούμε φίλε Dream Star  Glaros!!!στα τελευταία πλάνα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να "ταξιδέψουμε" και με  το όμορφο ΕΛΛΗ της Φραγκουδάκη με την παρέα να χαίρεται το ταξίδι  μπροστά από τα φουγάρα και δίπλα στα ..._διαστημικά_ παράθυρα του σαλονιού της Γ΄θέσης

----------


## andria salamis

> Μοναδικό ταινιάκη,πραγματικός θησαυρός!!!ευχαριστούμε φίλε Dream Star  Glaros!!!στα τελευταία πλάνα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να "ταξιδέψουμε" και με  το όμορφο ΕΛΛΗ της Φραγκουδάκη με την παρέα να χαίρεται το ταξίδι  μπροστά από τα φουγάρα και δίπλα στα ..._διαστημικά_ παράθυρα του σαλονιού της Γ΄θέσης


 Και να προσθεσω οτι  στο 33΄32 δεν ειναι ο τάμελος,αλλα ο κόρακας της Παρου.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Και να προσθεσω οτι  στο 33΄32 δεν ειναι ο τάμελος,αλλα ο κόρακας της Παρου.



Έχεις δίκιο. Και συμπληρώνω και εγώ τη διόρθωση της αρχικής μου δημοσίευσης διευκρινίζοντας ότι ο ντόκος όπου απαθανατίζεται το «Ευαγγελίστρια» απ’ άκρη σ’ άκρη δεν είναι της Ερμούπολης, αλλά της Παροικιάς....  Είναι προφανές ότι το πλοίο ερχόταν από τη Νάξο.   :Calm: 

Χρόνια πολλά - Καλή χρονιά  :Pride:  :Pride:

----------


## andria salamis

> Έχεις δίκιο. Και συμπληρώνω και εγώ τη διόρθωση της αρχικής μου δημοσίευσης διευκρινίζοντας ότι ο ντόκος όπου απαθανατίζεται το «Ευαγγελίστρια» απ’ άκρη σ’ άκρη δεν είναι της Ερμούπολης, αλλά της Παροικιάς....  Είναι προφανές ότι το πλοίο ερχόταν από τη Νάξο.  
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά - Καλή χρονιά


Καλή Χρονιά με Υγεια,ευχαριστούμε ομορφο βίντεο,αυτο εχει την Αξία του.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αρκετά παλιά φωτογραφία μέσα από το διαδίκτυο που αποθανατίζει το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στην Λήμνο.
> 
> 5624d958d0000_.jpg


Το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ σε άλλη μια προσέγγιση στη Λήμνο, αυτή τη φορά φωτογραφημένο με το κάστρο πάνω του

δεσποινα.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξαιρετικη   φωτογραφια!  Και που δεν εφτανε αυτος ο "μικρος θρυλος "το Δεσποινακι  κυριολεκτικα  "οργωνε"  τα πελαγη μας!!!  _

----------


## Ellinis

To "Δεσποινάκι" με τις λαμαρίνες της πρύμνης κάπως ταλαιπωρημένες, πλαγιοδετημένο στη Σάμο.

despina - Jasmine Sintihakis Lalios‎ fb.jpg
πηγή, από την Jasmine Sintihakis Lalios‎ fb

----------


## Maiandros

> To "Δεσποινάκι" με τις λαμαρίνες της πρύμνης κάπως ταλαιπωρημένες, πλαγιοδετημένο στη Σάμο.
> 
> despina - Jasmine Sintihakis Lalios‎ fb.jpg
> πηγή, από την Jasmine Sintihakis Laliosβ€ fb


Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία με έντονο το άρωμα μιας άλλης εποχής...Μου κάνει εντύπωση που στην πρύμνη του κάτω από το όνομά του δεν είναι γραμμένο το "ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ"

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία με έντονο το άρωμα μιας άλλης εποχής...Μου κάνει εντύπωση που στην πρύμνη του κάτω από το όνομά του δεν είναι γραμμένο το "ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ"


Αν κ αυτό φαίνεται να ήταν η εξαίρεση,παλιά τα πράγματα ήταν όντως πιό  χαλαρά.Υπενθυμίζω ότι στο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ έγραφαν αντί λιμένα νηολογίου...φαρδιά πλατειά ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η κυρία Margaret Kenna είναι καθηγήτρια της Σχολής Κοινωνικών Επιστημών και Διεθνούς Ανάπτυξης στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Ουαλίας. Επισκέφτηκε για πρώτη φορά το νησί της Ανάφης το 1966 στα πλαίσια της διδακτορικής της διατριβής και έκτοτε το επισκέπτεται αρκετά τακτικά, έχοντας δημιουργήσει ένα σπάνιο φωτογραφικό αρχείο απ' τα μακρινά, αλλά συνάμα όμορφα χρόνια της αθωότητας. 

Ας δούμε μερικά φωτογραφικά στιγμιότυπα από ένα ταξίδι της στην Ανάφη το 1973 με το θρυλικό Ευαγγελίστρια.

Επιβίβαση απ' το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με την πινακίδα του πλοίου να αναγράφει όλο τους προορισμούς που θα πιάσει το "γαλατάδικο" της άγονης γραμμής.

388-Image_390.jpg 1-Image_1.jpg

Η θέα απ' την πλώρη του πλοίου με τον ήλιο να δύει πίσω απ' τον επιβλητικό μονόλιθο του Καλάμου.

ΚΑΛΑΜΟΣ.jpg

Ξεφόρτωμα εμπορευμάτων αρόδο.

049-Image_36.jpg

Και μια τελευταία με το πλοίο να παραμένει στα ανοιχτά για την αποβίβαση και των τελευταίων επιβατών.

059-Image_41.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ομορφες και νοσταλγικες φωτογραφιες!!! 
...οι αναμνησεις ξαναγυριζουνε...! μια και ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω με το μικρο θρυλο της ακτοπλοιας το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ το καλοκαιρι του 1971 για   Ηρακλεια  και το καλοκαιρι του 1973 για   Αιγιαλη..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1970 

_EVAGGELISTRIA by S VALAKIS.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Στελιος Βαλακης
_

----------


## Maiandros

Εξαιρετικές και μοναδικές οι φωτογραφίες του μικρού θρύλου που μοιράστηκαν παραπάνω μαζί μας οι φίλοι Karavofanatikos και T.S.S. APOLLON,τους ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Kαρτ ποστάλ της Χώρας της Άνδρου με το ποσταλάκι πρυμνοδετημένο στην αποβάθρα.

despina at chora.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Kαρτ ποστάλ της Χώρας της ΚΌνδρου με το ποσταλάκι πρυμνοδετημένο στην αποβάθρα.
> 
> despina at chora.jpg


Ναι, βλέπεις ¶ρη τότε το κυρίως λιμάνι της ¶νδρου ήταν αυτό της χώρας. Μετά πήρε τα σκήπτρα το Γαύριο, προφανώς λόγω ασφαλέστερης θέσης στο βοριά και λιγώτερης απόστασης από Ραφήνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι, βλέπεις ¶ρη τότε το κυρίως λιμάνι της ¶νδρου ήταν αυτό της χώρας. Μετά πήρε τα σκήπτρα το Γαύριο, προφανώς λόγω ασφαλέστερης θέσης στο βοριά και λιγώτερης απόστασης από Ραφήνα.


Λίγο άσχετο αλλά υπάρχει ταινία δεκαετίας 50 όπου φαίνεται το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ πρώην ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΠΠΑ ράδα στη Χώρα Άνδρου κ μάλιστα με τον καπετάνιο να δίνει εντολές στην καθαρεύουσα "πρόσω ηρέμα" κλπ

----------


## Ellinis

*Βίντεο* με αναχώρηση με το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ το 1960 και μερικά καρέ από την "κρεμάμενη πρύμνη" του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ  :Tennis:

----------


## Maiandros

> *Βίντεο* με αναχώρηση με το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ το 1960 και μερικά καρέ από την "κρεμάμενη πρύμνη" του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ


Θησαυρός το βίντεο αυτό με τα πλάνα του Πειραιά και των όμορφων πλοίων εκείνης της εποχής!!στην αρχή του,αριστερά,βλέπουμε λίγο και την πρύμνη του ΔΗΛΟΣ

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω οτι τις καλύτερες φωτογραφίες του ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ τις οφείλουμε στον Robert McCabe που είχε την τύχη να ταξιδέψει με αυτό και την πρόνοια να το αποτυπώσει με τον φακό του.

Αυτές οι δυο από το βιβλίο "Σαντορίνη - Εικόνες μιας άλλης εποχής" νομίζω οτι είναι από τις πλέον εμβληματικές...

despina.jpg 101206369_585401049055367_96553424614588416_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομίζω οτι τις καλύτερες φωτογραφίες του ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ τις οφείλουμε στον Robert McCabe που είχε την τύχη να ταξιδέψει με αυτό και την πρόνοια να το αποτυπώσει με τον φακό του.
> 
> Αυτές οι δυο από το βιβλίο "Σαντορίνη - Εικόνες μιας άλλης εποχής" νομίζω οτι είναι από τις πλέον εμβληματικές...
> 
> despina.jpg 101206369_585401049055367_96553424614588416_n.jpg


Φυσικά στη 2η κ το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ των Τυπάλδων.

----------


## Ellinis

Άφιξη του ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στα Φηρά και ο φακός του ολλανδού φωτογράφου Cas Oorthuys μας χαρίζει μερικά απίθανα καρέ, ενώ βλέπουμε και τον θρυλικό καπετάν Μπέη στη βαρδιόλα του πλοίου

despina4.jpg

despina2.jpg

despina3.jpg

despina.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Άφιξη του ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στα Φηρά και ο φακός του ολλανδού φωτογράφου Cas Oorthuys μας χαρίζει μερικά απίθανα καρέ, ενώ βλέπουμε και τον θρυλικό καπετάν Μπέη στη βαρδιόλα του πλοίου
> 
> despina4.jpg
> 
> despina2.jpg
> 
> despina3.jpg
> 
> despina.jpg


Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες που μας ταξιδεύουν με ταχύτητα φωτός σε παλιές εποχές!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πραγματικα πανεμορφες νοσταλγικες εικονες!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στην Άνδρο σε φωτογραφία που ανεβηκε στο Φβ . 

FB_IMG_1660244370086.jpg

----------

